# Clomid ....... have you??



## Dippyxdx

Hi just a quick note, 
I've just started clomid last nite day 2 t nite 
but alday tday I've had bad sharp headaches and am just wounderin in anyone else gets them?? X
hopin for a bfp


----------



## missin_a_girl

I havent started yet but was wondering if you want to share our cycles together. This would be my first time on clomid.... Af just started about 10 mins ago lol. So I will be starting my pills in two days. I would love to here what you are experiencing...


----------



## Tina Bee

I had headaches my first round.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi missin_a_girl
that would be great to do that 
there will b 3 of us as another lass will startin around same day as u so well b all ok and hopefully all get are bfp 

tina bee, there awful :-(
do they just last whilst I'm on the clomid? X


----------



## missin_a_girl

Dippy how many Mg are you starting on and what days di you take it?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi I'm on 50mg and take two on a nite, just b4 bed as I got told to take them then due to side effects :-(
I finish mine sat nite 
when u takin urs Hun x


----------



## missin_a_girl

You are taking Two 50mg a night? So that is 100mg a day? I am starting tomorrow night. I want to start now.... But I will wait ... lol 
I am still kind of nervous about the multiple part. What about you?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Get them taken lol, yep 100mg a night :-( and they also get stuck and really don't teast nice lol :-(
I'm all up for havin two babys if it happens but if there's 3or more well that's a different soltory lol but am sure it's not happened very much lol, plus I think that if I have more than one I wount have to have another lol x


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi ladies,
Everyone reacts differently to clomid - I personally get hot flushes when I'm taking it (I'm on 50mg, CD2-6). If you get anything that's not listed in the leaflet with your pills or you are concerned you should speak to a doctor/call NHS direct.
xxx


----------



## Babba

Hi, I lurk here at times but have only just joined and saw your posts - I too am on my first round of clomid, well AF started this afternoon so I'm on CD1 and start 50mg per day from tomorrow! 

Very excited but nervous at the same time so I'm really glad to have come across people in the same position :) 

Here's to us and some BFPs soon 

Xx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww this good, I'm feelin alot better as I read these post 
bfp all the way girls


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww this good, I'm feelin alot better as I read these post 
bfp all the way girls


----------



## masadourian

I got crazy hot flashes and headaches, but it is well worth it if it actually works! Good Luck!


----------



## missin_a_girl

I am starting tonight . What the heck. Lol. Dippy, did your Dr start u out with 100mg?


----------



## missin_a_girl

Welcome! Yay more supporters ...


----------



## KeiD

hi girls can i join you? i took my 1st tablet last night, i'm on 50mg and taking it cd2-6, its nice to find people in a similar situation!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi Hun 
I'm takin 2 50mg a nite, am ready t stop them now only coz of headaches :-£
but it will all b worth it when we've got are bfp


----------



## Scamp

I had headaches and nausea when I was in my first cycle. I was told not to be concerned with any side effects apart from double vision and flashes of light... which I then got on our 3rd cycle so had to come off clomid x


----------



## missin_a_girl

Took my first pill last night. No side effect yet. We will see how this goes at work. Have a nice day ladies. Baby dust to all of us this cycle.


----------



## missin_a_girl

WWelcome keid. I guess we both started last night. I am also on cycle 2-6.


----------



## BluemoonB

Can I join too please ladies?

I'm on cd10 and my first cycle on clomid (took 50mg cd2-6). I took had the headaches and nausea while taking the tablets :wacko:

I've found since my tablets finished I've been highly emotional and moody. one minute I'm fine, the next I'm annoyed :brat:and then I can't stop crying :sad2:

really hoping we all get our BFPs

xxxx


----------



## missin_a_girl

Welcome blue moon! Of course you can join. 
I am only cd3 took my first pill last night. Beside it leaving a nasty taste in my mouth. Nothing else bothering me yet. Hopefully I don't get moody. My customers would have a fit! It's slow right now so I'm taking a break.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww look at us all soo giddy lol, will this baby b anyones first?


----------



## Dippyxdx

What is everyone takin clomid wise? 
I'm on 50mg and gotta take 2 of them once a day :-(


----------



## BluemoonB

Dippyxdx said:


> Aww look at us all soo giddy lol, will this baby b anyones first?

it'll be my first

x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww bless, this will b my second, two very long years :-(
but I'm very lucky to have her as I got told it will b very diffecult to conceive as I had cancer age 10(ok now )
then had a miscarrage at 16 with left me with polycycit :-(
then the we got told well Neva have kids :-( at 17 we were ok but then I did fall on and we were happy 
but now we want another not just for us but for kiera too x
we just need that bfp now


----------



## missin_a_girl

This would be my third. My youngest is 8 so its been awhile. Any side affects ladies? I don't feel anything.


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm not gettin the headaches now which is good but also it's my last nite t nite  no more tablets until the 28 march for me t take the pervera again that's if I don't get my bfp


----------



## missin_a_girl

Well hopefully I don't get any. Lol


----------



## Dippyxdx

I hope u don't too hun, u takin urs on a day or night?

I've just taken my last 2 50mg for this month just hope it's not a round 2er :-/
x


----------



## hoping4#1

Hey ladies hope you dont mind me joining. This is my first month on clomid and im currently on CD3 and taking 50mg per day (days 2-6). So far ive had terrible headaches and hot flushes, also OH says i look like ive been on sunbed as I look quite tanned!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey hoping4#1, are you taking yours at night? I do with mine, and although I sometimes wake with the hot flushes, I'd prefer it over getting them during the day and in public. At least I can rip off my nightie if I'm in bed :blush: and push the covers back.
xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies how are you going to see if you ov and when do you plan to dtd, good luck i hope to start next cycle xxx


----------



## hoping4#1

Tarkwa said:


> Hey hoping4#1, are you taking yours at night? I do with mine, and although I sometimes wake with the hot flushes, I'd prefer it over getting them during the day and in public. At least I can rip off my nightie if I'm in bed :blush: and push the covers back.
> xxx



Hey yeah take them at night but the effects seem to last the whole of next day!x


----------



## KeiD

hi ladies,

how are we all doing? I've been taking my tablets at night but still having side effects the next day. mostly hot flashes so far. only 2 tablets left this cycle.

are any of you having monitoring scans? i've got to go in CD9 (thurs) for my first one, kind of excited to see if the clomid has done anything by then! 

also is anyone using cyclogest (progesterone) in the 2nd half of their cycle?


----------



## missin_a_girl

My doctor just gave me the prescription and said have fun. He never said anything about coming back in.... I wanna why. But I am excited to hear what happens at yours. Pls keep us updated . 

I finally got some s/e last night. Those hot flashes are something. I was taking off the blanket and my dh was like it'd cold babe. 

Anyhow I got two pills left . It's cd 4 today. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

Here what I experienced:

1st round 50mg - My ovaries hurts and so painful for one or two days.
2nd round 50gm - No side effects at all.
3rd round 50mg - dizziness, my breast sore entire months, sleepless nights, woke up every 2 hours for almost two weeks. I had false pregnancy symptoms with this one. Now I know, when with Clomid I cannot read any small details, just wait until my AF due.

1st round 100mg - I am on last day today for this month, no side effects at all..phew.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies 

hope ur all ok 
I've finished my clomid for this month thank god! As I soo hate headaches and started getting restless on a night, 
i was on 100mg a nite and hated it :-(
now i've just gotta do have bloods done this month t see if it's all workin right :-(
I hope we get are BFPs 

Also what's CD? please x


----------



## hoping4#1

Hey CD is cycle day hun x


----------



## Quaver

Hi, I've done 7 rounds of Clomid:rofl:
Did you have a full dinner before taking Clomid? I find side effects are stronger if you take it after light meal or empty stomach:flower:

Good luck everyone:flower:
:dust:


----------



## Tarkwa

Morning ladies!
*Dippy*, CD is cycle day e.g. CD1 = first day of period.
Thanks for the tip *Quaver *- I literally take mine just before I got to sleep so will change it to when I eat my dinner now!
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi, I wouldn't say I had an empty tummy, but I'm just glad I'm not on them now


----------



## Dippyxdx

I have to take pervera to have a cycle :-(
gotta take my next pervera on the 1april x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies, 
just been Reading over everything and I've noticed that your all on 50mg of clomid, and I'm on 100mg :-(


----------



## Tarkwa

Yeah, the normal starting dose for clomid is 50mg. Usually, if the blood tests on CD21 (or 7dpo) show that you haven't ovulated/didn't respond to clomid then they would up your dose. I respond fine so my FS said no need to change dose. It does seem strange that you are on such a high dose to start with. Who prescribed it for you? GP or FS? There must be a reason why :shrug:. 
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

My doctor from the reproductive center, I had got really bad polycyctic ovares, I'm lucky t get 2/3 a year :-(
so I have to take pervera 28 days after I stop my cycle :-(
I'm havin some bloods done on Monday next week as I've 3 t have
day 8-9 
day 12-14
day 21-23
don't know y :-( I hate havin bloods done :-(


----------



## Tarkwa

He must know what he's doing then hun. If you're not sure of anything then you should ask him, after all, it's your body he's messing with. And they can why they are doing it. I think doctors do like to show off their knowledge sometimes when you ask them to explain, but I was laughing when I saw my first FS who showed us on cards what we should be doing to make a baby!!! You don't say - the man puts his willy into the girl's fanny, REALLY?!?!?! And then a sperm meets an egg and settles down for 40 weeks, well I never?!?!?!
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Omg Neva lol 
I'd have laughed too, we read we had t have sex every 3-6 days as it's to fire them off better lol but the docs at the time sed it's ok to have it ok anytime x
how long have u been tryin? X


----------



## Tarkwa

20 months chick (since June 09). When we first started I had all sort of problems - irregular periods (97 days was my longest cycle! I don't know how many sticks I pee'd on to see if I was PG!), Bells Palsy (which had to be treated with steroids) and then an op last summer to remove a kidney stone (they could have zapped it as the zapping machine was in the hospital that day (only there every two weeks or so) but because we were TTC the shock waves could do more harm than good). In between all that I've been trying to lose weight to help conceive and regulate periods and it's certainly helped with the latter. Just need to work on the conceiving now (which isn't a problem for my SIL who announced her accidental pregnancy at the weekend!).
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww we started not far from each other as we started in feb 09, and I know how it is I've just found out my little bro gf Is pregs and so Is my little sister :-(
3 of my friends have fallen on and friends on fb have fallen on so it's not nice is it :-(
but we've just gotta keep goin and goin but this is are second baby and it will b well worth it all If/when it happens x


----------



## Tarkwa

I should add it was her SECOND accidental pregnancy. The first one was a complete and utter shock for them and she was crying for days (she had only just turned 23), but now she is 27 (28 in June) so I think a little less shocked by the whole thing. Her hubby doesn't have a job and she has only just started up her own business (financial advice type stuff). They had to sell their house during the first pregnancy and are in and out of both sets of parents' houses. They currently have their own place, but will be a matter of time before they need to move back in, but my MIL (her mum) would never allow it because of the stress it caused! Honestly, we are older & wiser, have secure jobs that are well paid, nice family cars, mortgage on a family house with potential (and permission!) to extend and much much more. It's just not fair. I bet she wouldn't even realise there are drugs out there like clomid to help people get pregnant! Raaaargh!
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww bless her, my bro and sis don't deserve t have kids Hun that's hurts the most, my sister just turned 18 (25feb) and do it t get a council house and my bro well god knows y and that's if it's his baby as they live god knows how far from each other lol, 
I've already got a little but were all wantin another even kiera bless her 
have u got and kids? X


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww bless her, my bro and sis don't deserve t have kids Hun that's hurts the most, my sister just turned 18 (25feb) and do it t get a council house and my bro well god knows y and that's if it's his baby as they live god knows how far from each other lol, 
I've already got a little but were all wantin another even kiera bless her 
have u got and kids? X


----------



## Tarkwa

No kids (either of us). We're desperate for our first. We've been together for 11.5yrs, married 3.5yrs.
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww bless ya both hun, all good things comes t those who wait xx
but am sure u hear that all the time as I do :-(
we've been together for 10 years. Married since oct last year


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks hun, no-one has ever said that to me, it's usually me saying it to everyone else!!! It's actually what I've called my journal (link is in signature).
xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya I'm on cd 4 1st clomid round taking day 2-6 50mg good luck all will be nice to see what progress everyone makes this cycle. No real side effects for me just the odd stabbing feeling in the ovary!


----------



## missin_a_girl

Just checking in. Last night I couldn't sleep and just very hot. These hot flashes are something. I am gonna take my last pill tonight. This is cd 6 for me. I don't feel any pain tho.


----------



## KeiD

hi all,

i haven't had any pains just hot flashes!! Will be glad when those stop, do they stop once you stop the tablets? (i took my last one yesterday) 

got a scan on thursday to see how many follicles are growing! exciting stuff :) 

my DH says i haven't been too moody - but i think he may be not telling the total truth on that one!


----------



## missin_a_girl

Keid- i also just took my last pill last night. i took 50mg 2-6. i dont feel any pain neither just hot flashes and extremly bad headaches... keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## kazzab25

good luck girls


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi everyone 
I got hot flushes last few days, but mainly head aches :-(
I'm also booked in for all my blood test :-( 
I'm really hopin we ALL get are BFP this month


----------



## hoping4#1

Hey ladies just wondering if any of you have had INCREASED cm? I'm puzzled because I read that many women are really dry when using clomid! Or is it just that its hostile cm? just wonderin aswell if any of you are using anything to help with cm? EPO, preseed, concieve plus?x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi what's cm??
I'm not usein anything Hun as I think 100mg clomid is mooore than enough for me lol x
how's things goin your end Hun x


----------



## missin_a_girl

cm is cervix mucus hun.... i feel so much after the last pill. now just waiting ti ovulate... i will start using opk's on thursday.


----------



## cass86

Hi Ladies,

I was just wondering did you get the Clomid on the NHS?

Thanks.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi cass86 
yeah I did Hun


----------



## cass86

Dippyxdx said:


> Hi cass86
> yeah I did Hun

Thanks. I might ask about it next time I see my consultant.
:flower:


----------



## Dippyxdx

It tokk me 18 months and countless test done but I've got them 

with cm when u discharge does that mean ur ov?
I'm only askin as I don't ov I don't think :-(


----------



## Tarkwa

cass86 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering did you get the Clomid on the NHS?
> 
> Thanks.

I got mine on the NHS too cass86, but through a FS at my local hospital fertility clinic, not my GP.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Dippyxdx said:


> Hi what's cm??
> I'm not usein anything Hun as I think 100mg clomid is mooore than enough for me lol x
> how's things goin your end Hun x

Some ladies that are on clomid feel that they are much 'drier' down there than they were before taking clomid. Basically their CM (cervical mucus or discharge) drys up making it harder for the sperm to travel about. Some use lubricants (preseed) or supplements (EPO evening primrose oil) or drinking grapefruit juice to increase their CM and/or help the swimmers.

Regarding CM (or discharge) when you are O'ing, it's most likely you are O'ing if the texture/consistency is that of egg-whites (referred to as EWCM - egg white cervical mucus). It's different for everyone, but mine is clear, thick and really stretchy. TMI ALERT When I get it I notice it when I wipe after going to the loo, and it catches on the tissue paper. It tends to be quite 'clumpy' for me (i.e. I get it all in one go!) so is not hard to miss! Basically the older you get the drier you are down there, hence I only get one day. I'm starting to drink grapefruit juice (yuk!) but in 2WW now so not much point whilst I'm waiting.
Hope that helps chick!
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hummmm
thank you hunni for all that info 
I'm gona have to buy some test just to make sure


----------



## missin_a_girl

how is everyone today? i hate waiting to o.... since my cycles are really long too. i wonder if it would come faster on clomid or would it make it longer... i will start using opk tomorrow. waiting sucks!


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya girls clomid finished today not sure when I should stare my opks?? 

I got mine on nhs and I will be using Pre seed this cycle just to help the little swimmers on there way! They need all the help I can give them !! Lol


----------



## missin_a_girl

kazzab25-

i heard that three days after your last pill is the best because the clomid can ngive you false +.... this nis also my first cycle and i will also be using preseed. i start opk's tomorrow...


----------



## Dippyxdx

I think I'm oing 
I'm goin to got some test tday 
am also gettin some preg test as I've t do a test every time i just start the provera :-(


----------



## Dippyxdx

How long has everyone got on the clomid?
I've got 6 months but only aloud 3 months at a time


----------



## kazzab25

Woo let us no if you get a +Opk!! I've got three months worth. Will you not get a period with the clomid? How many days after last clomid pill are you?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi Hun I took my last clomid tablet on sat nite, I'm gettin a test when I pick little one up from school, so gona do one t nite and in the mornin, I'm only doin this as I'm goin back on my provera on the 28 and I've gotta do a preg test on the 27, but I'll keep u all posted later t nite 
but also if I am oing I might b oing early coz I'm on 100mg clomid not 50mg x
fingers crossed for me


----------



## KeiD

Hi ladies,

Well i had my 1st monitoring scan today and my lining is 10mm, which is really good and i have 1 x 15mm follicle on the left ovary and 2 x 12mm follicles on the right ovary. 

My consultant seemed happy and i have to start doing OPK from tomorrow night and go for another scan on saturday morning.

The hot flashes have settled down now which is good, and my Clear blue monitor showed 'high' this morning.

So far so good, hope everyone else doing ok!

Kei


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww am really pleased for u Hun  
I'm doin some test t see if I'm oing as I think I am  but omg there not cheap, I'm goin have to go to instore or the pound ship to get some


----------



## missin_a_girl

good morning ladies.... 

keid- wow... congrats hun... that sounds good. i wish i was monitored so i know the progress too. but my doctor said there is no need for it. 

well i am going to start my opk test today.... i tried using the soft cups last night as a trial to see how it works and i must say that it does help. i left it in for like 6 hours and when i took it out only a little semen was left on it. so i am pretty sure it got where it needed to go. even though it is too early for me to oing. i thought i try it out.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Missin..what's cups??

I've just done a test and I'm not oing :-(
but I'll try again tmoz mornin and go from there x


----------



## missin_a_girl

dippy- soft cups or it is also called instead..... the are usually made for your af. its like a tampon. after you bd you stick it in and it keeps all the sperms by the cervix. you can leave it in up to 12hours. i took it out after 8 hours and there was only a little tiny bit on it. so i am thinking all the sperm got to where it is needed. 

i took opk test today too. but two lines but one is faint so i guess not yet....


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya missing what cd are you? Where do you buy soft cups?


----------



## Dippyxdx

I did an test last nite and this mornin both lines faint but this mornin was darker, also it will been 10 days on tues since I took my last clomid so thinkin of doin one then at end of the week then that's all my test done for this month :-(
I'd also like to know where u can get the cups from Hun


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi ladies - typical, the one cycle I don't use clomid...click here for more.
xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Big congrats hunni xxx
don't forget to let us all know how u and bump get on


----------



## kazzab25

Oh many Congrats xxxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi everyone


----------



## missin_a_girl

I got the soft cups (instead) at walgreen its in the tampon and pad section. 

I use opk yesterday and today and there is two lines. Almost as dark as the control so ill keep testing til it gets darker. Hopefully I don't miss it. Should I start doing it twice a day?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Do u think u could get them from boots stores? X


----------



## missin_a_girl

Boots store? 
Where are you located? You can go online and look up instead cups. They also have them on ebay.


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'll look on eBay then Hun 
boots is are chemist, 
I'm in england Hun x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies I might pop to boots tomorrow and see if they do soft cups. I think you should start doing two a day now just in case as it predicts ov 12-36 hours later


----------



## missin_a_girl

its funny because now its getting lighter. i don't get it.... there is still two lines but the lines has gotten lighter. espeacially yesterday it was pretty dark just not as dark as the control line. i didnt get a chance to this morning because i heard i shouldn't do it in the morning. i was at work all day son when i got home i just did it and the line is light. i don't know its pretty confusing. but i will continue to do it everyday. may be its too early. dh and i did :sex: just in case. i also used preseed and the soft cups again. i left it in there and took it out this morning. again the seem that the semen got where it needed to go again... i am happy with the soft cups... :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks for the tip with the soft cup! Deffinatly try and do them at the same time each day and for ovulation the first wee of the day is most concentrated so if u can do one at like lunch time and one in the evening I would say that would be best !


----------



## missin_a_girl

Well ladies.... did the opk again this afternoon and I think its a + . showed dh and he agrees. It as dark as the control line . So we bf right away. Lol. Well hope it works. I am cd 12 . I am still gonna test everyday to see what happens. Cd12 might seem early but I didn't ovulate on my own so don't know when I did anyway. So this might be the day.


----------



## missin_a_girl

Kazz.... thanks but I learned it from these forums myself. So I can't take all the credit.


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm day 9 tmoz after takin clomid so gona do my test weds thurs and fri x
then gotta do a preg test on the 28 b4 takin provera again on the 29 :-(
just hope I don't need t take it but I'm really not gettin my hopes up as I get all upset wen I see that negative sighn :-(


----------



## momofone08

Hello, 
OMG I always get headaches when on the clomid and they are even migraines. I really hope they don't get any worse hun. Wishing you all the best and lots of baby dust


----------



## Dippyxdx

Thank u hunni xx 
how many cycles have you done on the clomid?? 
Someone sed to take clomid with a full tummy so thhats what am goin to try on my next lot 
I'll b on my second lot next month, also am on 100mg of clomid


----------



## kazzab25

I always took mine after my dinner and went to bed three hours later and I didn't get any side effects. 

Dipp will u need the provera with clomid? Will the clomid not regulate you? I ask because I mdnt really have a cycle but I've not been given anymore provera. 

Missing Congrats with the pos Opk get plenty of bd in!

I've been testing on Opk and nothing I'm on cd 9 today finished clomid last week


----------



## Dippyxdx

I have to take the pervera t make me have a cycle :-(
it's awful as I get some bad belly aches some days, then the clomid on day 2 of my mens cycle, for 5 days x


----------



## kazzab25

Hey babba and welcome good luck with your first cycle!!!! X


----------



## Dippyxdx

Well just had my first lost of blood test and my hands are hurtin me as it took a while to get some blood out :-(
next one on Friday :-( then my last one in 10 days x


----------



## KeiD

Hi girls,

Thought I'd give you a little update on me, went for another monitoring scan on saturday morning and i had 1 huge follicle (21mm!) and the other 2 had stopped growing - was kinda relieved about that as if all 3 had grown we may of had to abandon this cycle. My lining was really good too consultant very happy. 

Got some EWCM yesterday and a positive OPK & peak on my CBFM this morning. So all great here, just waiting to OV now and going to get BDing! Then it's on to the 2WW and cyclogest starting Wed eve. 

Anyone else having/had cyclogest? How are we all doing?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww glad things are goin well hunni :)

I've just had my first lot ov colmid and not oing yet :-(
I've also had my first lot of blood test done and gotta have my second on Thursday :-(
I've not had tha cyclogest sorry Hun x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww glad things are goin well hunni :)

I've just had my first lot ov colmid and not oing yet :-(
I've also had my first lot of blood test done and gotta have my second on Thursday :-(
I've not had tha cyclogest sorry Hun x


----------



## missin_a_girl

what do you think
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j200/lyndav101/opk2.jpg


----------



## kazzab25

Id say thats a positive hun!!! Get BD!!!!!!!!

Dip, hope your bloods come back ok, have you done anymore OPKS? 

Mines still negative! 

Kied, thats really good news about the foli hun, keep us posted! Whats a cyclogest?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Yep I'd say I'd say u are Hun, so if u are then I have been :-(


----------



## Dippyxdx

My bloods are to see if tablets are in my system (day 8-9)
to see if I'm oing (day12-14) and then to see if it's left my system (day 22-24)
I soo hope it all works as I'll b very very heart broken if it don't, 

Missin those cups are for ur periods so am confused t how u use them for owt else Hun


----------



## missin_a_girl

yes they are for your period. but people use them to hold the sperm close to the cervix as well. you just put them in and leave it in there for like 8 hours... you dont even feel them once they are in.


----------



## kazzab25

I'm deffo getting some ive seen a lot of girls use them! Ive got only 21 and 28 day bloods!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Got bloods tmoz not lookin forward t it :-(
did a preg test this mornin but neg :-(
I feel soo awful but think I might have a bug :-(
mayb next month x


----------



## missin_a_girl

Dippy isn't it too early to take a prego test? Your on cd 26 right


----------



## kazzab25

Yeh I'd say too early if your cd 26 

I'm on cd 14 and think I got a positive Opk today!!!!!


----------



## KeiD

yay for the pos OPK kazzab25, get bding!!!

I'm in the 2WW and just started my cyclogest (progesterone) yesterday. i have a feeling this 2WW will go slowly.

dippy i hope the bloods went ok


----------



## Dippyxdx

I did one as I've not been well at all and had most symtoms there:-(
had my second lot of bloods tday this time went alot easyier too 
last lot on Monday


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck for the last lot of bloods Dippy 

Kied - I'll be joining you in the 2ww very soon what date are you expecting AF? I really hope she dnt show and u get your bfp Hun 

Xxx


----------



## missin_a_girl

i am in my tww also. i dont know why but i am having alot of lower back pain. i can barely bend over.


----------



## Dippyxdx

What's 2ww??
How is everyone doin too?? X


----------



## missin_a_girl

two week wait....
my lower back it killing me today


----------



## Dippyxdx

2ww for what? 
I gotta take my provera on Tuesday for 5 days :-( the it's clomid time when it's that time :-(
just hope I dint get the headaches again :-£


----------



## kazzab25

2ww is the time after ovulation and up to you get your period this is when we are all hoping the egg is being fertilised and at the end of the 2ww get our bfp! 

What cycle day are you??


----------



## Dippyxdx

I don't know amd I'm gettin my self all worked up and upset as I've Neva ever had a 28 day cycle and with me have t take provera t make me have one I'm really gettin upset as I don't know when to take it so I can have a cycle (boo hoo) :-(
plus I've t take the provera for 5 days then wait 2-3 days b4 I have a cycle.
I also don't know which day to class as my cycle! 
Is it the day I start? 
Ohhhh I'm soooo confused and could scream :-(


----------



## kazzab25

Calm down hunny firstly what did you doctor say to you? 

I dont have a normal regular cycle either so, this is how I'm counting it day one is the day you start your period with clomid if it's working and everyone is different but u
Should ov around day 14 or there abouts then if it's worked and the spermy meets the egg it can take 9 to 19 days to fertilise, so baring in mind I'm not a dr so please check with your dr I would say you should take a test from dY 28 to 32 then if negative and your dr confirms then start your provera again. Obviously check with your dr


----------



## Dippyxdx

That's the thing she didn't tell me owt besides sayin "everything you need to know is all on the papers I've just given you"
but my gp sed ever 28 days I should have a cycle. 
As for oing well that's a joke Ive done test and I'm not :-(
I've had my second lot of bloods to see if I'm oing which is day 13 after I took my clomid, so I've sort of worked out I need to take my provera on Monday as I need t take them for 5 days then two days later I should be on, so then that's my 28 days .

The past 12 months I've had a cycle only coz of provera due to all test needed, other wise I only have 2 cycles a year :-(


----------



## Dippyxdx

Just dine an ovulation test and I'm NOT ovulating :-(
I'm really really gutted :-(
I'm only lettin u all know as I had my bloods done yesterday for these 3 days to see if the colmid is workin for me t ov on this day, so this means girls I might as well give up now and stop weastin hospital time x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh hunny please dont give up! Have you tried calling your dr for clarity really push your dr as you should have had this explained to you! 

Thing is if day 13 and 14 has been and gone you prob wouldn't be ovulating today. Dnt be down hearted wait and see what the blood test shows, did u do ov packs on days 13 14? 

Don't give up Hun x


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm seein my doc on tues as I'm tryin t lose weight. 

They sed I should b ovin on day 12-14 after I finshed my clomid which is yesterday, tday, and tmoz, then my last test is t see if the clomid has gone out of my system lol x


----------



## Dippyxdx

I've just been lookin over things on my period tracker on my iPhone and tues,weds,thurs, were my 12-14 days from my last day of my period if I've done it rite


----------



## kazzab25

I have similar cycles to you before clomid if u don't get your bfp this cycle try the ov test in days 12-14 starting from the first day of your period not the last day of your period or clomid do both and see just for comparison purposes when u get your bfp or get some internet cheapie ov pks and do one every day for one cycle and see when it changes?


----------



## kazzab25

Sorry meant to say see when u get a positive opk not bfp


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck tues Hun let me no how u get on xx


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi everyone. I am on CD26 today. This month was my first month on clomid also. I took 100mg day 2-6. I got TERRIBLE ovulation pain but not really any other symptoms. I heard clomid lengthens ur cycle. Well i normally have a 29-31 day cycle but i dont think i ovulated until CD 17. So that would mean today i am 9 DPO. I did a HPT this morning and got BFN but i think i may have tested too early. Will test again in 4 days. FX for me and for you too!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi cheer crazy welcome to the thread!! And good luck! My ov pains were nit too bad think I ovulated cd14 so only 2dpo now not sure when I will test yet 

Deff test in four days ive seen loads of stories where the bfn turned to a bfp a bit further down the cycle


----------



## cheercrazy

Yeah i have read alot about that too. Most brands of HPT dont really work that well until at 10-12 DPO so i'm hoping my BFN will turn into a BFP. Had a few niggling pains in my pelvic area 2day so could be implantation......or AF making preparations for an unwanted entrance!!! LOL


----------



## Dippyxdx

I've gotta go back on my provera on Monday and gotta do a preg test tmoz just to make sure as it will harm the baby IF there is one that is, Ive been gettin really bad lower belly ache :-(


----------



## kazzab25

Well girls good luck with the testing please let me no how you both get on, seems you both have some good signs!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Kazzab when will u be testin?
Can't beleive I've gotta test a few days early just so I can have a period on day 28 :-(


----------



## Dippyxdx

My day 28 is 4 April 
so on 5i can start my second lot of clomid


----------



## cheercrazy

I couldnt help myself again this morning...I had t POAS. Still a BFN. I only only 10DPO so if AF hasnt shown in 4 or 5 days i will test again...if i can wait that long. lol


----------



## Dippyxdx

What's poas,dpo and af Hun x
I hate goin on provera as it means I've t do a test early nearly 7 days :-( but I suppose it should still show am sure 
how long u been tryin Hun x
is this ur first lot on clomid?
Sorry for all the qs Hun x


----------



## cheercrazy

POAS= pee ona stick
DPO+days past ovulation 
AF= Aunt flow aka your period.

I have been TTC for over 5 years. I had endometriosis and PCOS. 
This is my first round of clomid. I was on 100mg days 2-6.
Had PAINFUL ovulation...well pain lasted from day 15-18 so not sure what day i actually ovulated which makes it hard to know when i can test...my guess is that i'm roughly 10 DPO today. So i should wait til about 14 DPO to test if AF hasnt come


----------



## Dippyxdx

I've heard of the endometriosis but don't know what that is :-(
this too is my first lot of clomid, I had no sighns that I'm a were of to say I was oing :-(
but had sighs I was pregs but not :-(
out of us few lasses there's only me and u on 100mg of cloimd, 
do u need t take provera with u havin pcos??


----------



## cheercrazy

No i get a period on my own. My cycle has always been pretty regular. But ive heard clomid can make ur cycle longer....so yeah i'm a bit confused on dates too. I've had a few pregnancy symptoms like tiredness, mild cramping and tingling nipples but not getting my hopes up til i get a BFP (big fat positive)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

I will test on 2nd April to 11th if still bfp I'm hoping by then I will have another condultant appt. I've not been given anymore provera to induce another period so I'm hoping the clomid might help with that? 

Dipp - when is your next dr appt? 

Cheer crazy good luck with the testing I no how u feel about the testing I'm already wanting to but I no it's way to early only 4po


----------



## cheercrazy

thanks kazza. Good luck to you too. The whole ttc thing is just so frustrating. I'm getting a few weird feelings today but dont know if its pg or AF. Been cramping on and off but only on the right side. Been feeling bloated ALL day, peeing like a trooper and gone #2 3 times (tmi) i'm super tired and i've been having hot flushes. But no sore bbs.
What do you make of these symptoms?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Ohhhh let's hope it's a BFP for u hunni, 
I've done a test as I've gotta go on the provera tmoz but really thinkin on holdin off till I go see my gp!
What do u all think?? Hold on till tues? Or start them??
I go back t hospital on 7 July as i got given 3 months of provera and colmid then wen I go back I'll get my last 3 months, if that don't work then, we've already sed we will look at other ways, like gettin some poor baby out of care


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my clomid today dont no wheather to take it threw the day or tonight i am going on 100mg x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer - the symps all sound very positive hears hoping you get your bfp!! 

Dipp - me personally I would speak to
My gp especially as you were not given clear advice by your condultant but you must do what you think is best. Have you considered icsi or ivf? Deffinatly give clomid a chance it can take up to six cycles. 

Caz - welcome and good luck with your first cycle I took mine at night after my dinner but I wasn't told to take mine at any specific time.


----------



## caz & bob

been on it before and i have took them at night so might take them at 6 pm was only oin 50mg but this time i am takeing 100mg dreading the side effects ha x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Think I might wait till tues day and go from there 

caz i'm too on 100mg of clomid for 6 months tho x

kazz what's icsi? X


----------



## caz & bob

i am on them for 6 month to hun wooppp x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Dipp I can't remember the formal name but basically it's where the sperm is directly injected into the egg ang planted


----------



## Dippyxdx

I think that's IUI Hun, I think, 
but I can't have owt else as we have to pay for it and there's no way we could afford it without gettin loans and were not goin t doin that to r little girl, so if I can't have one naturally then that's god way in sayin that's it,

caz, do u only have 3 months at a time?? Or u got all 6 months now? X


----------



## BluemoonB

I'm CD26 and tested today but BFN. Not really sure when to test as I also had ov pains around CD14-17 so it's probably too early.

I have to go for more bloods on Tuesday. My consultant has got me having them cd14,21,28 and 35 to check for ovulation but I can't get my results until either AF or I get BFP. If no sign of either by cd42 I have to call my consultant and start Porvera again if I haven't ovulated on my own.

Dippy you should call your doctor. Testing 7 days early is too soon to get an accurate test result. is your doctor doing bloods/scans to check for ov. Like you I don't have periods on my own (well 4 times a year) but my doc insists on checking everything before giving provera. Please don't take it until day 28 just in case honey. Please, please call and ask them to explain things to you because it doesn't seem right what they've told you. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi hunni, I'm suppose to start them tmoz but gona hold off till day 28 (4april) as my body don't feel rite, peed alot more then normal, painful lower stomach and tried alot, I've also suffered really bad migrains and I've Neva had them in my life ever and they were soo awful, :-(
I'm hopin for a bfp, but not holdin out as I've seen just the one line way too often over the past two years :-(
I only 3-4 a year too at a push, but been lucky this year, due to test needed I've needed test which ment needin a cycle, so I've had provera 
I will keep u all informed what my gp says on tues


----------



## cheercrazy

hey girls. So i'm now 11DPO. Still been getting cramps. Today i am SOOOOO tired. Just went to pee and i had a small amount of light brown stringy stuff.....FX its from implantation...that what i had last time i was pregnant. Still no sore boobies tho. Just cramping and tired and peeing alot. Still a bit early to test. Might test 2morro morning 12dpo and if still a BFN i'll test again on 14dpo if AF hasnt come. FX for me girls!!!


----------



## NavyWife24

I've had 2 cycles of clomid only, and another cycle of clomid plus IUI. All were unsuccessful. I only had 1 good follicle per cycle. My Dr. wanted me to start the injections the 4th cycle but the clomid gave me a huge cyst on my ovary. We stopped for a few years after that. Hoping to re-start it up again this month. Most insurances that cover infertility will require you to start with the cheapest...which is clomid. Good Luck!


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer Omg this is really good keep us posted !!!


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer how many dpo were u when u first started getting these symps


----------



## kazzab25

Missed a whole load if threads soz guys

Dipp iui is different to icsi I think but I'm not up to speed on these yet can u not get this on the nhs in your area?


----------



## cheercrazy

:( AF decided to show herself later this afternoon. :(
So i will be started my clomid again 2morro on CD2. So i will keep you all posted on OV and all my POAS. Hopefully i'll get my BFP this month. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh sorry AF showed her ugly face!! Good luck this cycle hun x


----------



## cheercrazy

Thanks zazza. gl to u too


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww am sorry too Hun, 
at least we can all moan (mainly me I think lol) together 

kazza, no can't get owt on nhs Hun with me already havin kiera :-(
I've got docs tmoz and hopin t get things sorted 
i too have had lower belly pains, peein alot, and I look soo drained and could sleep alot, but kiera keeps me goin


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Wish I was at home but instead I'm at pinderfeilds hospital with my little girl :-(
as she's havin physio for her knee, 

Caz glad things went ok, did u take urs with food?? 
What mg u on?? X


----------



## caz & bob

no hun never took i with food but not long after the pills i had a piece of toast i am on 100mg this time last time i was on 50mg x x x


----------



## KeiD

hey girls,

hope we are all ok. Sorry to those AF got and GL to those still in the 2ww!! 

I'm 6dpo and still on my cyclogest (progesterone) for short LP. Going to test sunday which will be 12dpo if i can hold out! have to say not had many symptoms but it's not over until AF shows so babydust to all!


----------



## kazzab25

Kied hiya I'm in same boat as you four or five dpo I've got my 21 day bloods Thursday then 28 day bloods and oh has then got to do another sa please god let this one be better than the last!!!


----------



## KeiD

hi kazzab, have you got your OH on a good multi vit - i have heard great things about this really helping with SA results from other ladies on here. 

am really trying not to SS this 2WW, just trying to relax about it all - but it's hard to do!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Kied - yeh he is on wellman so hoping it is working!! 

I'm trying not to stress about the 2ww but ever little twinge I feel I'm scrutenising but I dont feel any different but not out till AF shows up!! When will u test?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi girlies 
just lettin u all know that I've been to the docs tday and he sed I should wait my full 28 days which is the 4 April then if I get my bfn I can start my provera that day 
on the upper hand all my blood test were through the roof 
and showin signs that I might b pregs 
I hope so but to b honest I'm not bortherd either way


----------



## KeiD

hi kazzab, thats great he's on wellman i hope it helps, read lots stories where is has so that is good news.

dippy thats good about your blood tests, i'm testing sunday or monday if i can wait that long! sending lots babydust your way :)

only got one decent pg test at home but got a lot of cheapy ones off amazon so am really tempted to try testing on friday (10dpo) but know i should wait. might get DH to hide them!

Kei


----------



## kazzab25

Dipp that's fantastic news please keep us posted! 

Kied - hide the tests lol although I will be eating my words in a few days!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp dippy i hope you are hun and us girls are not far behind you hun x x x x


----------



## Nik

Hi Ladies

I am a newbee. I have been TTC for 3 years, and have just started my first cycle of clomid. I had my scan on day 14 where I had 3 mature follicles! I was told to do the business from day 15.. I am now on day 18 and have had lower abdominal cramps and sore nipples! Has anyone experienced this? xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi nik welcome and good luck I've nit personally experienced these symptoms but deff sounds positive could be implantation!! Good luck 

What's your cycle normally like? When will u be testing im on cd 19 today


----------



## Nik

Hi Kazza

Thanks! I have PCOS only dignosed 2 mths ago, I have never had a regular cycle. RANGES FROM 30-52 days! Also OH has 6% morpology (average is 8%). I was advised not to test straight away but wait a few weeks. When are you going to test? Have you had any side effects from clomid?


----------



## missin_a_girl

well i went in for a 21 day progrestrone test today. i had to pay cash for it and it $119 that is expensive!!!! i was like that much just to show that i in deed ovulated? 
i am cd 21 today and 6dpo according to opk and fertilityfriend.com
i feel alot of pressure down there as if i gotta go pee alot. i still feel pain like ovulation but i thought i was done. i don't know this 2ww is killing me hurry up and come already. i dont get to test until the april 3rd... so we will see .
baby dust ladies.


----------



## kazzab25

Nik - seems we are in a similar boat ny ohs sperm was 5million and 1% normal morph&#58381;

Um gonna try and hold out till cd28 befor I test so next thurs but not feeling hopeful as I do not have any symps :( 

Missing - that's expensive :( hopefully it will be worth it though seems like you have some positive symptoms !! Got my bloods Thursday so fingers crossed!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

kazzab25- i sure hope so that it is good positive signs. they say my test should come back tomoorow or the next i can't wait. i know i o'd i can finally feel it. with pcos i could never feel anything because i didn't o... so hopefully it is with the good results. don't have to be the best, but at least enough so i know it is working. and if it does't end in a bfp i can ask to up my dose and go from there. what cd are you?

dippy- how are you? having any systoms? i feel a lot of pressure down there throughout the day. i will test on the 3rd or 4th. are yo waiting to go to the doctors before going on provera? i dont remember but did you get a positive opk this month?

also have you ladies tried the soft cups yet and how did to go for you. i love it.


----------



## missin_a_girl

welcome nik....


----------



## kazzab25

Missing that's really good that you think u o'd I never did without clomid either so at least ifs failed this month it looks like it maybe working! 

I'm on cd20 today 

I've not found the soft cups in the shop yet so need to order online

Dipp when us cd28 for u


----------



## Nik

Morning ladies,
Kazza - I didn't know you could get certain symptoms, to be honest I feel like I am just going to come on. 
My oh is taking wellman, is yours taking anything? I am taking well woman. Fingers crossed, stay positive! X

Hi missing I have caught a few of your posts what is your story? X


----------



## KeiD

hi nik, welcome!

i have read that clomid can give you PG symptoms in the 2WW. i had 50mg clomid days 2-6 and OV day 14 with one good follicle, am having some cramps etc but trying not to get excited (but its hard not too!) am 8dpo. this 2WW is going slow am going to try to hold out until the 4th to test. 

kazzab - morning hope you are good :)

dippy - how are you doing today?

Kei


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi everyone 

just lettin u all know that my tests I've had done are really really good 
my bloods in dec were 190 hormoan thing, then on clomid day 9 was 1,200ish, day 12 on clomid was just under 2,000 
so it proves it's workin 
I've been weein for no reason alot, headaches, feelin sick, and gettin hot and cold flushes :-( my doc yesterday sed I could b, but it could also my hormoans, but I'm happy either way as I've had too many let downs :-(
my cd28 is 4 April, if that's right lol x
if neg that day I start my provera that day too


----------



## Dippyxdx

If I've missed owt out let me know 

hi nik


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp all sound good dippy x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

I don't I am but I'm very happy to get oing 
daft I know but I just wanna know how it all feels 
when u startin ur clomid caz? X


----------



## missin_a_girl

nik- well my story is dh and i have been ttd for almost three years no luck. Found out recently that i wasnt ovulating. got start on clomid this month. So this is my first round of clomid 2-6 at 50mg. i have two children from a previous relationship and so does my dh. so that is my brief about me..... lol.... if you want to know anything else just ask.....i will be glad to answer.

Dippy- thats very good news. I am glad your dont feel down anymore. Stay positive.

Kazz- you are just two days before me. hopefully we all get bfp this month.

i see alot of us should be testing the fourth... yay.... fingers and toes crossed.
i am just waiting on my blood test. either later on today or tomorrow. i will let you all know once i know.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Mayb that the day we will get everything we want 
but I'll b happy eitherway 
but extra fairy dust for u all xxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

What day is everyone one testin this month?? Thinkin sat -sun ready for me t start my provera Monday 
been swimmin t night, 36ish lenghts  
I'm soooo board of waitin :-(


----------



## kazzab25

hi ladies, 

NiK - Ive got my oh on wellman and im just on folic acid. You can get AF like symptoms but they can also mean implantation on some occasions!

CD 20 today 8 more days before testing!!! Soo dragging

Dipp - thats fantastic news hun!!! Cant wait until we are all testing as we are all around the same time!! Well done with the swimming hun. Im looking to test next thursday 7th april 

Kei - evening hun how are you? 

Caz - im not doing a vigorous work out in the 2ww my oh thinks im being silly but i dont want to do anything that might upset my body! Am i just taking things too far??

Missing did you get your blood results?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Thank u Hun x
I'm carryin on as normal me 
feel it's the way to go, only coz if I do get a bfp then I'm not goin t stop swimmin, but doin somethings like movin tables and a few big chairs at work ull stop:-/
I'm soo giddy hehe, but lookin forward to goin on my provera Monday t see when I next ov :-£


----------



## cheercrazy

Hey girls i thought i would pop by to give you update after AF decided to rear her ugly head the other day. So i am now on CD 4. Started taking my 2nd does of Clomid on CD 2. So far the only side effects have been hot flushes. So i take my last clomid tablet on CD 6, then have to wait til CD 9 to start POAS and hoping for BFP so i can :sex:
My problem is getting DH to :sex: when we need to. He is so lazy. Says he wants another baby but he doesnt understand how important it is for me. He thinks it will "just happen" which really makes me mad. He says he doesnt like having sex on command. Suck it up princess i say!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer I no how u feel my oh is exactly the same so annoying!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

They are lazy buggers arent they? I have been through 5 surgerys, 6 months of hormone treatment, 2 miscarriages, 1 chemical pregegnacy, all the pain and bleeding and yukky stuff.....now on clomid.....and all he has to do is have sex......which is what most men only think about all the time. lol


----------



## missin_a_girl

Lol.... you ladies are so funny. My dh is the same way. That is because he is stuck on the video games. Thank god he just got a job so he isn't on the game all day. He was laid off for a few months. 
Well still waiting on my blood results ... well let you all know. Most likely be today.


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies 

Cheer u are hilarious!!! But its so true!! 

I had my first lot of bloods today another lot next thurs with another sa!! 

I had a moment of weakness today i did a test way to early I no and bfn but try not to let it dishearten me ! Wait till next week :(


----------



## Dippyxdx

Kazza I'm just as weak as u then as I've done a test too lol, and mine came back neg too :-(
but ohh well Monday is nearly here and we can test then lol x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh Hun least we are in it together!!!! It's so hard to wait!!!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

I know :-£
but I've just got some cheap test from pound shop and can't test till THEE day or day days after so look like it's Monday for me :-(

when u all goin to do the big tests?


----------



## missin_a_girl

My blood test came back yay it was 37.9 so I ovulate!


----------



## kazzab25

Missing that's fab Hun well done!! 

Dipp - Think I will test Thursday and fri next week what about u


----------



## Dippyxdx

Missin that's great  fingers crossed for u hunni xx

kazza thinkin of doin test on Sunday I think as Monday is my day 28, but I'm not holdin anything crossed as I know it's negative, but I'm fine with that for once 
I've got a good feelin next month is my month


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm sick of all the hormoans now :-£
as I'm still goin hot & cold and feel soo drained :-(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls took my last pills last night not had any side effects what so ever wooppp hope i get the bfp this month fx for us all x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww I hope soo hunni x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hey who's testin for there bfp tmoz??
I am but I know I'm goin to get a bfn :-( 
but am happy with that 
but I'll have my fingers crossed for everyone that is testin tmoz


----------



## KeiD

Hey girls,

how are we all getting on? i've been SS like crazy and got hurty (.Y.) and lots CM, really excited to test tomorrow!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Well did a test and got a bfn :-(
but will test in mornin just b4 I take the provera.
Hope some of u aregettin better results xx


----------



## kazzab25

Kied that's great make sure you let us no when you have tested 

Good luck all I'm not hopeful this month I've not had any implantation signs! 

Dipp best of luck!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

well ladies i couldnt wait and tested early yesterday and i got a bfn... so sad ... dont know why i do this to my self. i should have waited till tomorrow....


----------



## kazzab25

Oh chin up Hun your not out till AF arrives xx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww bless, bfn all round :-(
mayb next month will b are month ladis 
just gotta try and stay stonge


----------



## missin_a_girl

i am going in for a blood test wednesday. my cycles are long and i tested two days early. so hopefully i am wrong....


----------



## kazzab25

I did a test 4 days early though and bfp for me too!! Oh well maybe next month


----------



## missin_a_girl

like you said , its not over till af comes..


----------



## kazzab25

Yeh this is true xx


----------



## kazzab25

Anyone tested today??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all well afm chilling now why my son is out playing x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Im ok thanks whats new for you hun?


----------



## Dippyxdx

Evening girlies 
just wounderin how were all doin??
I've done a test today and it was neg :-(
but am ok with it.
I also had my last lost of bloods done and started my provera as well 
next I hope I'll get my bfp


----------



## Dippyxdx

Evening girlies 
just wounderin how were all doin??
I've done a test today and it was neg :-(
but am ok with it.
I also had my last lost of bloods done and started my provera as well 
next I hope I'll get my bfp


----------



## missin_a_girl

nothing new here just major back pains


----------



## caz & bob

not much her hun just got lines on my opks but not dark yet next couple of days i think x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww good luck on them Hun 
I've on day 2 of provera x


----------



## cheercrazy

Hey girls. So today i'm on CD 9. Took 100mg clomid CD 2-6. OPK this afternoon and BFN. Signed up to fertility friend and they are predicting ovulation on April 10th....so the 7th, 8th and 9th, and 10th i will be :sex: lol. Will keep POAS until i get BFP and lots more :sex: until i feel safe. lol. 
Oh by the way......hubby has been pretty good this month :sex: twice in one day....lets hope he keeps it up for when it counts. lol


----------



## kazzab25

Lol good good hope he keeps up the good work!! 

I think I ovulated on day 13 on clomid xxx


----------



## cheercrazy

well my first cycle on clomid i didnt get a BFP on my OPK but i did get really bad cramps on CD 16-18 so not sure if i ovulated or not. But i had a spot on 28 day cycle so i'm hoping I ov around day 14 this cycle. Will keep testing but will :sex: at least days 10-16, Wish me luck. How are you going this cycle?


----------



## kazzab25

I'm on cd 26 today. Got a few cramps today so AF maybe on her way! I never had a regular cycle before so not sure if clomid will help regulate and make me have a bleed! 

Part of me secretly wishes it's implantation cramps but deep down I no its not but I can live the dream!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls nothing new her just back pain waiting on some more opks to be delivered fx for us all x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Girls I need to ask a personal question and prob give u tmi but ... I've had cramps today cd26 and been to the loo and had some sticky wet cm which looks more like fertile mucas but can u get this texture before AF??


----------



## caz & bob

kazzab you can get before :af: hun but fx af dosent come lv x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies 
just started takin floic acid this evenin, Neva took so fingers xcrossedx
I'm on day two of provera :-(


----------



## caz & bob

are you taking a multi vitamins and minerals i am hun and drinking decaf green tea for my cm and grapefruit juice x x x


----------



## kazzab25

I dnt like green tea or grapefruit but I'm on the folic acid 

Dipp good luck this cycle xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ho ok hun xx xx


----------



## Dippyxdx

No Im same I don't like green tea or grapefruit juice either :-( 
this sounds bad but y is folic acid good for us whilst we try ? X


----------



## caz & bob

it help in some way to get a bby hun x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Ohhh lol, I ask my nurse for sum yesterday but could only get them tday :-(
ans she sed I should have been on them from the beginin.
I told her I was for about 6 months but then they stopped me takin them and Neva sed y?!?
So I left it there. 
Anyway I'm back on them now hopefully they will help me get my bfp this month :-(


----------



## kazzab25

I thought they help babys healthy development


----------



## cheercrazy

KAzza- I used to have long cycles but on clomid my first cycle was 28 days exactly. So it could be AF but here's to hoping its not!!


----------



## Jazzy J

Hi gals! It's so comforting to read your stories! My dh and I have been ttc for 2 years. I started clomid in Oct and got preggo right away-you can imagine my excitment! I mc at 12 weeks in january-so hard. So, I am on my second round of clomid since the mc and I am 4dpo. I also have the hot flashes! Too funny, you have to feel like you are going through menopause to get pregnant! Thanks for sharing girls!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww jazzy am soo sorry (hugs)
I've just started my second lot of provera and on day 3 :-(
I'm on cycle day 30 if I've got that right girls lol.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Sorry just checked in my app off my phone and I'm on day 31 lol x


----------



## kazzab25

Jazzy I'm sorry to hear of your loss 

Good luck for the bfp this cycle 

Dipp yeh you are count cd1 as the first day of your period


----------



## Jazzy J

Hi girls! Just checking in to see how everyone is hanging in? Any more symptoms from Clomid? Any good preggo symptoms? Wishing us all BFP this month!
:dust:


----------



## Dippyxdx

I just had bad headaches on clomid :-( but someone sed to have it with ur evenin meal  so I'm goin to try that as i'll be startin my second round either Monday or Tuesday, also towards end of month I got some pregs symtoms but I had blood test done and I had lots and lots and lots of hormones so think it was just that as I'm not used to it all lol, I'm hopin for a BFP this month, but hopin we all get one too  xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hu ladies 

Just done second sa waiting for the results! 

I'm cd28 no symptoms for me !!


----------



## cheercrazy

sa???


----------



## KeiD

SA = semen analysis 

hope we are all doing ok ladies, hello to our new posters :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for all of us well i am just waiting on ovulation my opk are getting there now wooppp x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi everyone 
had my last blood test on Monday this week and got weighed, and lost 5lb in two weeks 
I get weighed again on Monday and just hope I lost 2lb again, I'm doin the slimfast thing, but eat all my fatty foood at weekends hehehehe
has anyone else used/done slimfast?? X


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi everyone 
had my last blood test on Monday this week and got weighed, and lost 5lb in two weeks 
I get weighed again on Monday and just hope I lost 2lb again, I'm doin the slimfast thing, but eat all my fatty foood at weekends hehehehe
has anyone else used/done slimfast?? X


----------



## missin_a_girl

ok ladies ,,,, i havent been on here in a few days. but i feel really defeated. i got bfn's all week and then i got a bfn blood test today... i guess i am out this month. god knows when af is going to come for me to start clomid again.... hope you ladies had better news than me.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi hunni I got bfns too :-(
I'm back on my provera a this week and finish it tmoz nite, then either Monday or Tuesday I will start my clomid again depends on what day the red head shows up :-(


----------



## kazzab25

Dipp - well done with the weight loss I hated slim fast so good luck

Missing - no how you feel I've had bfn all week too but not had the results of my blood tests yet!! So now I'm waiting for AF to show so I can start second clomid cycle! 

Kied - how has things been for you hun xxx

Caz any pos opks yet?


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi girls. So i saw my gyno today and he did a scan to check my follicle growth. I have 2 follicles at the moment...one at about 17mmm so he said i should be ovulating in the next 3 days. I am on CD 12 so that would be about right. I am having blood test on CD 21 to make sure i ovulated. If i dont get pregnant this cycle he is going to do IUI next cycle. How are you all doing? 
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10704;104/st/20110328/l/28/dt/15/k/edf3/ttc.png


----------



## kazzab25

Fab news Hun keep us updated x


----------



## cheercrazy

Will do Kazza. Where are u with everything at the moment?? Any good news yet?


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## kazzab25

No good news for me yet had second sa yesterday and had all my bloods done now waiting for the results xx


----------



## cheercrazy

Good luck hun. Hope everything turns out perfect for you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all opks still the same for me hope i o soon well the sun is out her done front and back gardens and now chilling x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

I just found out that my cousin who has been ttc as well is two months pregnant. She has only been trying since October. Where as I been tryin for almost three years. She was like it finally happen. I know I am happy for her but after my negative blood test yesterday and than hearing this I just cried.


----------



## caz & bob

aw you will get there hun fx and good luck x x x


----------



## KeiD

hi girls,

whispering here... i got a BFP!!! (in fact 8 of them as i can't seem to stop testing) got an early scan on the 18th. Can't believe it!!! 2.5 years to get it!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh my god Kied that's fantastic hun Congrats let us no how u get on amazing!

Was this your first cycle??


----------



## caz & bob

keid aw congrats hun on your :bfp: wooppp x x x


----------



## Jazzy J

Missin, I know how you feel! It's been almost 2 years for me and my sis in law is preggp now (first try) my other sis in law just had an oops and even complained to me! My 2 best friends are also preg. and it took them 2 months each! Grrr. I am soo happy for them, just so sad for me. Congrats Kia on the BFP!! So exciting and enjoy every moment! As for me, I (think) I had IB yesterday, I am not feeling well and peeing a lot too. But...I've been here before and had BFN, so we'll see!
:hugs:


----------



## cheercrazy

missin a girl- I know how u feel. I've been trying for 5 years....my sister in law has since got a 3 year old, a 5 month old, and just rang me the other day and told me she is pregnant again. It is so depressing. I'm on CD 13 today so been baby dancing even though i still havent had a P OPK. I got for blood work on CD 21 to see if i ovulated. Keep your chin up....you are not alone!!

Caz and bob.....keep testing and see what happens. I'm on CD 13 and still no BFP on OPK. Remember we're not out til AF shows :)


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## cheercrazy

Good luck Jazzy!!! Fx for you. Keep yours crossed for me too. I'm almost into my tww


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## cheercrazy

Big congrats to you kied. Send us some baby dust


----------



## missin_a_girl

congrats keid....

thanks ladies for the kinds words. i was very painful for me too because i just went to with my other cousin when she was in labor and witness the birth of my nephew... i was so in awe that day. i mean i given birth before but never seen it before.... At that time i was getting ready to start clomid and the day after that af came and i got started on it. i was in high spirits and had my hopes up knowing for sure that i might just be one of those who would get a bfp on the first try... but here i am bfn's one after another and then when i got the blood bfn it just kill me inside and i broke down... then on the very same day of the blood bfn i get a text that she was pregnant... so i broke down and cried. it was just three weeks before that her and i was talking about the ttc journey and i was sharing my secerts with her and little things to help me her like preseed and soft cups and such. i am happy for her. our other family friend is five months pregnant and just found out she is having a girl... just what i wanted.... i know i have to pick myself up and try this again. but i find myself trying to dianoise myself with all kids of sysptoms why i am not getting pregnant.... now i am starting to think i have endometriosis.... maybe i am just being over paranoid. i have a bad insurance and everything is high and it seems like half of the things are not even covered..
anyhow, af is still not here it is cd31 today... in another few hours it will be cd32... i dont know what to feel... i do still feel like throwing up at times and feel really tired but i know for sure i am not pregnant.... i am 29 and just have to be patient.


----------



## cheercrazy

i know exactly how you feel hunni. I have been ttc for 5 years. Last year we gave up trying.....then i got pregnant. I found out at 9w 5 days that it had stopped growing and i had to have a curette to get it out. Then staight after that i had a chemical pregnancy which was so devestating. Since then its been 6 months and i'm still not pregnant again. Its so frustrating. I'm on clomid cd 2-6 and this is my 2nd cycle. We've been doing everything we can but its still not happening. I got put on anti depressants yesterday because i am so depressed about it all. It really does affect you mentally and physically. If we dont get pregnant this month i am going to put myself up to 150mg and my gyno said he will do IUI. So hopefully i dont have to do that. I'm hoping this month is my month. 
If ur on CD 31 and still no AF i would test again soon. Some woman dont get BFP till further along in their pregnancy. Ur not out til AF shows. Baby dust to you!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

i really dont think it would happen but if it does i would be so happy. but if not i will be starting my second round of clomid going up to 100mg. 2-6.... i hope we get good news soon hun... we all deserve it after all the devotion we have put into this.


----------



## cheercrazy

Has ur doctor done scans to check your follicle growth? I was on 100mg last month and this month. This month i had a scan done yesterday on CD 12 and i had 2 good sizes follicles....and that was on 100mg. 
And yes we definately deserve our BFP!!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

well today i got a little spotting so i think af should be here full force soon. Then i can start clomid again. hopefully this time would do the trick....


----------



## cheercrazy

We all know how that feels hun. Good luck next month!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Omg ain't there been loads goin on 

congrats hunni on the baby news, please don't forget about us lot and let us know how u get on xx

ladis about the baby thing, in know how bad it makes u feel too, since we've been tryin 5 of my friends have all fallen pregs, tammy wasn't tryin, kath not even a month and fell on, sam she's just had a boy, danni & gemma both due this month, that's ok but then I found out my little sister (who's just turned 18) is pregs and my little bro gf is also pregs, 
so not a good sign for after two years :-(

day 34 and af shown face :-(
but that's ok I guess, round two of clomid tmoz 
fingers crossed for us all that's left


----------



## cheercrazy

I too have about 10 friends who are pregnant. Its hard but i guess everything happends for a reason.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## missin_a_girl

Ok ladies, here I go starting my second lot clomid will take 100mg tonight.


----------



## missin_a_girl

MMy Af did come sooner this time. I had my last period on march 9th and April 9th I got Af. so it some what regulated me.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun with this cycle x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Yeah the clomid made me more regular. 
Well i'm on CD 15. Couldnt POAS yesterday cuz i ran out of OPK so not sure if i have ovulated or not yet. Have been having some light cramping but nothing to write home about. But DH and I :sex: on days 10, 12 and 14 and will go again 2morro CD 16. And then i guess its a long TWW for me. Fingers crossed. Send me some baby dust!!


----------



## Jazzy J

Hang in there Missin! You can do it! I guess throughout the last 2 years of this and the mc and everyone around me being prego it's easy to be neg. That's what I do automatically! But, I am trying to be pos. no matter what, so far neg. has done nothing for me. I am 9dpo today and have all kinds of symptoms incl. IB. I am so hopeful. And if not, I will start my clomid again too (round 4). Hang in. Thinking of you...
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Caz - excellent news for the pos Opk 

Good luck to everyone this cycle AFM cd31 still no AF and bfn starting to worry now! And I can't start my 2nd clomid till she shows up!!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Well I start my second lot of clomid tday, think this time tho I'm goin to take it with my tea, and see if get any headaches this time, which I'm hopin not t b fair, also this cycle I'm losin some right clots, and am happy with that as it shows that the provera is gettin rid of old ones as well as new ones 
only thing is that im in some right pain at times and bloat up like a big fat fish :-(
I wanna send everyone baby dust for this month xxxxxx


----------



## cheercrazy

Fingers crossed you get your BFP kazza.
dippy....good luck on your 2nd round. I'm on my 2nd round of clomid now.
I'm on CD 15 and i'm gettin bad ovulation pain now so i should be o'ing 2day or 2morro. I've done plenty of :sex: so then i have my TTW. 
Baby dust to you all!!!ll

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what x x x


----------



## Jazzy J

hi all! I am 10 dpo today. I finished my third round of clomid this month. It's been 2 years and a mc in Jan, but I just got a BFP! I'm so scared to be excited! I will try and see the dr asap. Keep the faith girls! It will happen. I am wishing you all luck and dust! :hugs:


----------



## missin_a_girl

Congrats jazz! Keep us updated. You give me hope. I never got your story. Please share.


----------



## missin_a_girl

as i was trying to keep it positive... here comes a neighbor coming by to borrow something and i notice she was pregnant too.... everyone is pregnant around me i swear.....


----------



## kazzab25

Congrats jazzy that's fab news!!!!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww congrats jazzy  big hugs xxx


----------



## cheercrazy

congrats Jazzy.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving congrtas jazzy hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Glad your having a nice day Caz I'm stuck at work!! 

Gonna pick my blood results up today and interpret them myself! Anyone no what the should be if you ov'd ?


----------



## missin_a_girl

it depends kazz.... in the usa they want anything over 10-15.... but i believe in the uk they want over 30.... i am sure you did though hun.... please keep us informed.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Well im not sure i think i did the paper says:

On day 19-23 of a 28 day cycle concentrations of 30 - 80 consistent with fertile cycle then across the page it says ( 30 to 80) 

So im taking that as i ovulated? What do u think? 

But if i ovulated why hasnt AF shown up and all BFN???


----------



## caz & bob

kazzab you may have o late hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

i got a pos opk on days 13 and 14 if did o late then i havent dtd enough! :(


----------



## caz & bob

dont no then hun just wait and see if still no af go your docs hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Yeh i will im waiting for a follow up appt with consultant so hopefully that will be in the next week for two


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi everyone 
hope were all doin ok x

kazz I didn't come on till sun and was due last Monday, I know I use provera for me t have a cycle but on my 2nd blood test I did o but clearly it wasn't my time yet :-(

an sure we will get there hunnis /-)


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello! Today I took my first pill of clomid! :)

:baby::baby::baby: to everyone!


----------



## imogenwanted

hi moorebetter and every one elsa,
i have just taken my last clomid cd2-6 fingers crossed x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi moorebetter and imogenwanted 

good luck on ur first round of clomid


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi moorebetter and imogenwanted 

good luck on ur first round of clomid


----------



## cheercrazy

Got my FX for you Kazza that you just get a late :BFP:
This morning my temp was up from 36.1C to 36.6C so if its still up 2morro then i'm guessing i o'd yesterday...which was CD 16. I did OPK yesterday but was BFN but if i did ovulate yesterday i would have missed the LH surge anyway...cuz the 2 days beforehand i couldnt test cuz i ran out of OPK. DH and i :sex: again last night so here i go on my TWW. Fingers crossed for me!! Send me baby glue!!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## missin_a_girl

hello there moorebetter...
cheercrazy- just keep bding tonight and the next to be safe.... 

well as for i havent gotten any side effects this time around so far.... hope everyone else is fine...


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> hello there moorebetter...
> cheercrazy- just keep bding tonight and the next to be safe....
> 
> well as for i havent gotten any side effects this time around so far.... hope everyone else is fine...

I dont know if i can convince DH to :sex: again 2nite. He's so lazy. I basically had to seduce him last night......and kept bugging him til he gave in. lol


----------



## missin_a_girl

hmmm. my trick is to start it... well tmi coming up but seduce him and give him oral until he is almost there and then stop and get on top..... lol....


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> hmmm. my trick is to start it... well tmi coming up but seduce him and give him oral until he is almost there and then stop and get on top..... lol....

Well that would work if my husband actually liked oral. He has never liked it. He's weird. lol


----------



## missin_a_girl

well about me, its funny because i dont feel any side affects this time. i am even taking 100mg this time. its weird...


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> well about me, its funny because i dont feel any side affects this time. i am even taking 100mg this time. its weird...

I didnt get any side affects 2nd round either!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

Really? He doesn't like it? That is the first. Thank god its not no where near to my o time because my lazy dh is snoring right now. Actually, been snoring ever since he got home and ate dinner. So lazy. Lol


----------



## kazzab25

Missing your so funny !!!!!!!! 

Good luck cheer !!!!!! 

Thanks Dipp fx it's a late bfp but dnt think it is I really just want an appt with the fs now!!

Welcome to the new people to the thread whats your stories?


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> Really? He doesn't like it? That is the first. Thank god its not no where near to my o time because my lazy dh is snoring right now. Actually, been snoring ever since he got home and ate dinner. So lazy. Lol

Yep...he's never likes it. Even before he met me!! 
Ohh well makes my life easier if i dont have to give it to him. lol. 
But yeah it's a marathon effort just to get him to :sex: lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill x x x


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies sorry i have been starking you all since the first thread:) 
it has really helped following your stories i was waitting to start af so i could start clomid. but it took 47 days !!!!! but have just taken it cd2-6

We have been trying for over four years i have pcos and was told to lose 2 stone then they would give me clomid so i did and went back and she said well done but lose another one!!!! i was so up set it took so long to lose in the first place, any way that was last year, i have since put weight nack on so have vhigh bmi 40 :( but just cant seem to lose it, im 33 but my husband is 50 so i dont want him to be a grandad dad :( 

ant way i have got and taken the clomid but im a bit scared but will see what happens, sorry for long one.

hope we all get thet bfp really soon xxxx
Jade


----------



## Shyshy

I just finished my...hmm..3rd round? I would only take it 2 months or so each time & went up to 150mg & nothing yet! 

TTC 3 yrs now. Had the HSG (normal) , DH had his analysis:spermy: (low but was told not a biggie) I know I am ovulating. I feel it. But nothing yet. I am 10dpo now, and cant handle more diappointment.

Side effects, I have them all. hotflashes, dizzy,constipation, nausea & yes take them at night! 2-3 dpo, progesterone was really high & I had BAD cramping!

:wacko:Cant take much more of this disappointment.


----------



## kazzab25

Jade - welcome and well done with the weight loss and try and get back into it of u can! Good luck this cycle and dnt forget to keep us updated

Shy shy welcome we all understand how hard it is! Everyone at home especially oh tries to give advice to lift your spirits but with me nothing seems to help! But i know there right! Must stay positive! This site really helps me! 

Seems I'm in a similar boat to you! Im waiting results for second sa what were your results if u dnt mind me asking?


----------



## Shyshy

kazzab25> 

I know I must stay positive. Thats why I joined. You ladies can relate to what I'm going through & the support is soo needed.
Whats SA?
Still learning the lingo..lol


----------



## Shyshy

Just looked it up SA= semen analysis. ok, it was 11% she said 13% was normal.


----------



## Dippyxdx

:hi: shyshy

I'm on cd4 but cd3 for clomid had hot flushes last night, but I'd rather have them than the really bad headaches like last month ::-/:
i'm suppose to b out swimmin but my cycle is finishin and omg the pain in my belly ::-(:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I took clomid for the 2nd time, this time around! and I did get headaches, but by day 7, I was not getting them anymore. I took them from cycle day 3 to cycle day 7. Some people take it from 5 to 9. but I did the 3 to 7 one. I hope your headaches went away like mine did. and now that I am off the clomid for a few days now, I dont have them anymore.


----------



## Shyshy

Hi to you too Dippyxdx,

I had a dull headache usually. I had slight cramping at O, but nothing like the 2-3 dpo. Omg, was horrible. @that time I couldn't do anything, felt like my uterus would just fall out, so if tmi. Thats the only way I can describe it.


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm doin cd 2-6 100mg, what mg u on hun? 
I couldn't tell wen I was o, but thanks to all the lovely ladis on here I hope I know what t look for this time lol 
:dust: for us all this month


----------



## Shyshy

I am on 100mg. I can tell when I O because I get slight swinges/ cramps or CM after.


----------



## lozmo

Hi there I'm on my 2nd cycle 50mg and now 16 dpo. I've had BFNs coming out of my ears so pretty sure it's not that. But I've been spotting brown since 9dpo, it's been going on for 8 days now. Never had this before, it's bizarre, stopped today. Was that AF? I'll be annoyed if it was I'm meant to have day 3 bloods done!


----------



## cheercrazy

lozmo said:


> Hi there I'm on my 2nd cycle 50mg and now 16 dpo. I've had BFNs coming out of my ears so pretty sure it's not that. But I've been spotting brown since 9dpo, it's been going on for 8 days now. Never had this before, it's bizarre, stopped today. Was that AF? I'll be annoyed if it was I'm meant to have day 3 bloods done!

I had brown spotting with my last pregnancy. Some woman dont get a positive HPT til later so you're not out til AF comes!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Girls i'm confused!!! After my BBT jump from 36.1C to 36.6C yesterday morning.....this morning my BBT is back down to 36.4C which is below the coverline. So i dont know whats going on!!! I'm sure i ovulated cuz of the cramps but gosh this is all so frustrating. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## cheercrazy

imogenwanted said:


> hi ladies sorry i have been starking you all since the first thread:)
> it has really helped following your stories i was waitting to start af so i could start clomid. but it took 47 days !!!!! but have just taken it cd2-6
> 
> We have been trying for over four years i have pcos and was told to lose 2 stone then they would give me clomid so i did and went back and she said well done but lose another one!!!! i was so up set it took so long to lose in the first place, any way that was last year, i have since put weight nack on so have vhigh bmi 40 :( but just cant seem to lose it, im 33 but my husband is 50 so i dont want him to be a grandad dad :(
> 
> ant way i have got and taken the clomid but im a bit scared but will see what happens, sorry for long one.
> 
> hope we all get thet bfp really soon xxxx
> Jade

Hi there imogenwanted. I know how you feel. My DH and i have been TTC for over 5 years. I had endometriosis and PCOS. It seems likes all my friends are getting pregnant around me and its so disheartening. But we just need to put our faith in god that when our time is right we will be blessed with a little bundle of joy. I am on my 2nd cycle of 100mg clomid days 2-6. My first cycle i had really bad ovulation pain for about 4 days. 2nd cycle a few hot flushes but thats it. I'm currently on cd 18. I think i ovulated around day 16 but my BBT's are a bit erratic. Baby dust to you hun!!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

:wave: lozmo ::

cheer. I don't know what to say hunni, as I'm not sure wen I'm oing lol, or doin the temp thing ::-(: :sorry:
I do hope u find it out tho Hun xx

I'm havin it had tday finishin and worst thing is, I'm Neva like this unless it's my first cd /-( seein nurse tmoz for weighin so we will see


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> :wave: lozmo ::
> 
> cheer. I don't know what to say hunni, as I'm not sure wen I'm oing lol, or doin the temp thing ::-(: :sorry:
> I do hope u find it out tho Hun xx
> 
> I'm havin it had tday finishin and worst thing is, I'm Neva like this unless it's my first cd /-( seein nurse tmoz for weighin so we will see

This whole TTC thing is so frustrating. I actually got put on anti depressants cuz its getting me so down. Its so hard!!!


https://lt1f.lilypie.com/R1aBp10.png


----------



## lozmo

Hi cheercrazy and dippyxdx thanks for the pma! But spotting for this long 9 days now, is abnormal for me, going to call GP in a bit. If/when AF comes I don't think I will take Clomid for 3rd cycle.


----------



## missin_a_girl

so yes,....clomid is so weird not only did it regulated my cycles but now my Af only last 3 days. and I forgot how nasty these clomid taste in your mouth. yuka


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> so yes,....clomid is so weird not only did it regulated my cycles but now my Af only last 3 days. and I forgot how nasty these clomid taste in your mouth. yuka

Same here. I used to have a 31 day cycle and my AF lasted for about 8 days. Now i have a 28 day cycle and AF only lasts 3-4 days. Gotta love that!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/R1aBp10.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp carnt wait to test x x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

That's great news caz :fx: 

Clomid hasn't done owt for me luckily I've got provera to get me goin lol x


----------



## Shyshy

lozmo said:


> Hi cheercrazy and dippyxdx thanks for the pma! But spotting for this long 9 days now, is abnormal for me, going to call GP in a bit. If/when AF comes I don't think I will take Clomid for 3rd cycle.

I have been LTTTC also. I have taken clomid several times with out success. Its hard to deal with the side effects. Makes my body crazy! I go on 2 months & off 4-6 then try again. I just came off 100mg & had bad cramps 3dpo. I know the clomid is working, but maybe its DH or timing. 

Dont give up! Are you seeing a fertility specialist or just gyno? My Ins wont pay, so I see my gyno for now. 

Seeing my gyno I dont get all the progesterone tx or ultra sounds needed.


----------



## Shyshy

cheercrazy said:


> Dippyxdx said:
> 
> 
> :wave: lozmo ::
> 
> cheer. I don't know what to say hunni, as I'm not sure wen I'm oing lol, or doin the temp thing ::-(: :sorry:
> I do hope u find it out tho Hun xx
> 
> I'm havin it had tday finishin and worst thing is, I'm Neva like this unless it's my first cd /-( seein nurse tmoz for weighin so we will see
> 
> This whole TTC thing is so frustrating. I actually got put on anti depressants cuz its getting me so down. Its so hard!!!
> 
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/R1aBp10.pngClick to expand...

I get very upset too. Been ttc 3 yrs. I have 2 children previously DH has none. All my tx are normal his SA is low, but was told shouldnt be a real problem. Its hard to see my DH reaction to his friends having kids. I see the heart break. 

I have prayed & prayed, but it is in Gods time not ours. Just have hope & give it to God. Thats all we can do. Remember that we are here for each other :hug:


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww that's so lovely Hun, and we are all here for each other, my hubby is more will t talk t me about things now as I get rid of all the upsets on here, rather then shouting at him :lol:

are time WILL come as sure  
just a matter of waitin, but when it does, it will b well loved ::


----------



## Moorebetter

:mamafy:

Hey ladies! Its my 1st cycle on Clomid 3rd pill taken today. not much to write about as far as side effects, which im happy to report!

I think im going to ask about doing a scan. Im having my 21 day blood taken but ive read on here that you ladies in the Uk have some sorta scan to see how your eggs are growing. Can someone give me a proper name for it! Im willing to try anything! HSG test will run me about 1200.00 bucks, so thats my last option :)

Sorry Im not to tech on my description


----------



## ao30

Moorebetter said:


> :mamafy:
> 
> Hey ladies! Its my 1st cycle on Clomid 3rd pill taken today. not much to write about as far as side effects, which im happy to report!
> 
> I think im going to ask about doing a scan. Im having my 21 day blood taken but ive read on here that you ladies in the Uk have some sorta scan to see how your eggs are growing. Can someone give me a proper name for it! Im willing to try anything! HSG test will run me about 1200.00 bucks, so thats my last option :)
> 
> Sorry Im not to tech on my description

It's basically a vaginal ultrasound (I'm in the States). I just had another one done on CD2 and it was pretty neat, I could see the little dark follicles (you don't actually see the eggs, those are too tiny). 

I have insurance, but I am not sure how much this ultrasound is going to cost me this time around. Probably not cheap :dohh:


----------



## Moorebetter

Awesome! Is that a scan that the OBGYN does or did you have to go someplace else to get it done?

Im excited now. I guess ill just bring it up and see what she says!


----------



## caz & bob

there not cheap in the uk hun my fs said to me he won t bother sending me for scans and that because i ovulate any way and there to much gto keep having x x x


----------



## ao30

Moorebetter said:


> Awesome! Is that a scan that the OBGYN does or did you have to go someplace else to get it done?
> 
> Im excited now. I guess ill just bring it up and see what she says!

Where I am they send you to a special ultrasound facility. But that might just be because I don't live in a larger city; smaller practices, etc.

I'm actually hoping that this is my last one because like caz&bob said, it's not cheap. I didn't order this one; I'm being transferred to a new practice and they wanted everything updated (tests, ultrasounds, blah blah blah...)

I commented before on a thread you started about Clomid; I was the one wondering why you had been put on it before running tests. Have you had most of the tests set up yet?

Good luck Moore :)


----------



## Shyshy

Wow $1200 for HSG? Mine was about $400.

My insurance wont cover fertility treatment, so I am doing what I can with my gyno, which is basically clomid. I dont think she will do the ultra sounds. (medical nessecity) for Insurance purposes I guess.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone 

I'm getting very upset that I'm now cd35 still no AF !! I thought clomid would help! I can't start second clomid till a she turns up or I see my fs again which prob won't be till 5th may !! :( 

Not done a test for about five days but did four before that all bfn ! &#58369;


----------



## cheercrazy

kazzab25 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm getting very upset that I'm now cd35 still no AF !! I thought clomid would help! I can't start second clomid till a she turns up or I see my fs again which prob won't be till 5th may !! :(
> 
> Not done a test for about five days but did four before that all bfn ! &#58369;

Chin up Kazza. maybe you're one of those ladies who dont get a :bfp: until a few weeks after AF due. 

As for me...fertility friend told me this morning according to my temps i ovulated on day 16. So i'm 3 DPO. 11 more days til testing!! Gunna go MAD!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png
https://lt1f.lilypie.com/R1aBp10.png


----------



## 9babiesgone

has anyone gotten an positive opk after taking clomid and how long did it take for you to get one. I took my last pill on april 9th, last saturday! and I havent ovulated yet, it said 3-4 days after your last pill is taken , is when you can start using opks! so I did today and no positive yet!!! I didnt use opks on tuesday or wednesday of this week, so I dont know if I ovulated on those days. I Hope I didnt miss them!! : (


----------



## cheercrazy

9babiesgone said:


> has anyone gotten an positive opk after taking clomid and how long did it take for you to get one. I took my last pill on april 9th, last saturday! and I havent ovulated yet, it said 3-4 days after your last pill is taken , is when you can start using opks! so I did today and no positive yet!!! I didnt use opks on tuesday or wednesday of this week, so I dont know if I ovulated on those days. I Hope I didnt miss them!! : (

I finished my 2nd round of clomid on CD 6. I'm not cycle day 19 and i havent got a positive OPK. But my BBT shows i ovulated on day 16. Last cycle of clomid i never got a positive OPK either. I just think they dont work for everyone!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe I Hope that is not the case, bc I dont have an bbt chart, I am just doing opks!! I Hope I get a positive, otherwise I am shooting in the wind!!


----------



## cheercrazy

9babiesgone said:


> awwe I Hope that is not the case, bc I dont have an bbt chart, I am just doing opks!! I Hope I get a positive, otherwise I am shooting in the wind!!

My ob/gyn said if in doubt....just :sex: every 2nd day from days 12-20.
If you dont get your :bfp: this cycle, try doing your BBT chart next month. Its very easy if you follow the instructions. Take a look at "fertility friend" it makes charting easy. And they have a free course on there...each day you get a different lesson sent to your email address about charting your fertility. Its a great sight. Thats how i knew i ovulated onCD 16...cuz of my BBT and fertility friend. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## 9babiesgone

awwe !! I Hope I do!! 
my husband has a low sex drive. that is why I am trying to find the crucial days so we dont have to do it a lot!


----------



## cheercrazy

9babiesgone said:


> awwe !! I Hope I do!!
> my husband has a low sex drive. that is why I am trying to find the crucial days so we dont have to do it a lot!

Get him some viagra. lol. My husband is just lazy....he has to be begged into having sex....but once he's turned on its all good. lol!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol he cant take viagra! or else I would. LOL


----------



## missin_a_girl

hi ladies,
it's been busy today i see. I haven't been able to leave a comment today... about the opk's i don't know if those are reliable.... but I still do them. i just seem to always get two lines. but when i am not ovulating its lighter.... but i always see the second line. Maybe i have hormonal imbalances lol.... my bbt last month to i believe ( as well as the other ladies on here ) was on cd17 but fertility friend said i o on cd15.... So I dont know... I just bd alot anyway.... i was telling my dh I was ovulating almost everyday for about 9 days.... lol... finally he was like i thought you only ovulate one day a month....? i got caught..... i told him i am different.... thats my story and i am keeping to it....

anyways, i will be taking my last pills tonight.... no side affects at all... no headache or hot flashes.... just very milky and clumpy cm.... well be taking mucinex tomorrow....


----------



## Dippyxdx

:hi: 9babiesgone 

On my first round I don't think i od but my blood test sed different.
I have an app on my iPhone which tells me wen I'm o and fertile 
the spec doc sed that's good coz I can keep everything on there, from just have a head, to sex and my periods


----------



## missin_a_girl

What app is that


----------



## Dippyxdx

Period tracker 
it longs all ur periods and everything, u can even upgrade it for doin ur temp but I'm no botherd about doin my temp lol x


----------



## kazzab25

I only used opks and I got a positive on cd 13 and 14


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp glad the weekend is her cant wait for Monday my child is back in school well i cant stop peeing x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Dippyxdx said:


> :hi: 9babiesgone
> 
> On my first round I don't think i od but my blood test sed different.
> I have an app on my iPhone which tells me wen I'm o and fertile
> the spec doc sed that's good coz I can keep everything on there, from just have a head, to sex and my periods

thanks!! I am using an calculator online too, but it doesnt tell me exactly the day!! : (



kazzab25 said:


> I only used opks and I got a positive on cd 13 and 14

nice!!


here is my negative opk today:
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo55.jpg

I Hope I ovulate soon!!


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies happy friday, im on cd9 had bad head to day but think i have a cold :( but dont think it could be the clomid do you ?

i just keep thinking i cant belive i really might get bfp over the next 3 months, so hope we all do it would be great xx


----------



## Shyshy

I am 12 dpo...I think. I dont use OPK's. Post 100mg clomid. 3dpo severe cramps. Felt like I have a cold the past few days. Thats about it. Pretty sure its the clomid.


----------



## kazzab25

im cd36 and still no bfp or af :(


----------



## imogenwanted

Shyshy said:


> I am 12 dpo...I think. I dont use OPK's. Post 100mg clomid. 3dpo severe cramps. Felt like I have a cold the past few days. Thats about it. Pretty sure its the clomid.

thanks shyshy, may be it is the clomid i have really runny nose (sorry tmi) 
and really feel like i have bad cold.


----------



## imogenwanted

kazzab25 said:


> im cd36 and still no bfp or af :(


hi kazzab have you tested x
i really thought last month i ov cd14 so though id come on cd28 but had to weight till cd47 !!!!!

some times you just cant tell xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Did you deffinatly ovulate?

Its just so frustrating, i was expecting to come on around cd28. 

I have tested BFN!


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi ladies. Good to see you are all well.

Kazza.....stay positive....if AF hasnt shown up then ur still not out. 

So i'm 4 DPO and my BBT is still up over the coverline which is good :)

Havent had any signs of implantation yet...but 4 DPO is a bit early yet. 
So everyone keep your FX for me.
I have mine crossed for you all!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks cheer, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I havent ovulated yet. so .


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi all :wave:

I'm really gettin depressed again over the whole baby thing :-(
me and hubby went t the pub last night, as little one was at her grandparents(still is).
Well anyway when we were out there were a few pregs ppl out (on there leavin do) I felt so down :-( but I was in great company so I got chattin again 

sorry for the downer on such a lovely day :-(
the sun will make it better and a big love off my little one 
:dust: for us all as we all deserve it


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I'm really gettin depressed again over the whole baby thing :-(
> me and hubby went t the pub last night, as little one was at her grandparents(still is).
> Well anyway when we were out there were a few pregs ppl out (on there leavin do) I felt so down :-( but I was in great company so I got chattin again
> 
> sorry for the downer on such a lovely day :-(
> the sun will make it better and a big love off my little one
> :dust: for us all as we all deserve it

I know how you feel hunni. I have so many pregnant friends. One of my friends had her baby 2 days ago. It's so disheartening!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## kazzab25

Dipp we all no how you feel I'm feeling the same! Chin up chick !! 

Caz fx for you hunny x 

AFM still no AF and mote bfns :( so can't start 2nd clomid!


----------



## Dippyxdx

:thank you: ladies 
I'm gettin really bad hot flushes this time on the clomid, anyone else had any flushes this time??
I'm also on a misison to loose weight as well as I've gained it been on clomid, and hospital sed if I gain anymore I'll get then off them, so it's back to walkin the dog for nearly an hour a day  wheatabix mornin with kiera b4 school run, then when I come home from work for lunch, then something small for tea 
just hope it all works x


----------



## imogenwanted

Dippyxdx said:


> :thank you: ladies
> I'm gettin really bad hot flushes this time on the clomid, anyone else had any flushes this time??
> I'm also on a misison to loose weight as well as I've gained it been on clomid, and hospital sed if I gain anymore I'll get then off them, so it's back to walkin the dog for nearly an hour a day  wheatabix mornin with kiera b4 school run, then when I come home from work for lunch, then something small for tea
> just hope it all works x

hi i think i need to follow your diet as im same position but just find it so hard to be organised lets try and make it a good week xx


----------



## cheercrazy

Fingers crossed for everyone else trying. I am now 6 DPO and i'm not having too many symptoms yet. Have had a few twinges in my pelvis area and my bbs are the tiniest bit more sensitive than usual. only 8 more days til i can test. Fingers crossed. I had a reading by a psychic medium last night and she said she see's me pregnant within 3 months. and it will be a healthy boy...but he will be a stubborn unsettled child....i'm ok with that....as long as i get my baby!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies 

Not feeling good today cd39 no AF negativ test, feel sick, tired !! Grrr 

Sorry for the moan!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

got an smiley face on my opk today!!! wooohooo. 10 days after my last clomid was taken!!!


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies i got a faint opk last night cd11 what does a faint one mean it was not that faint i had to sqint lol but fainter than the other line, :( so not sure dont really have any other signs apart from wanted to cry all day yesterday and sdaid dh could buy a £500 bbq if he wanted it!!!!!!

but today im ok and retracted the bbq statement saying i was not sad today so he should have paid yesterday as today the answer is no lol

i am not that mean it just i'd like a new shower for our room x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I was told an faint opk, is not a positive, that the 2nd line has to be an strong one , for you to be ovulating. I could be wrong though.


----------



## caz & bob

yes your opk has to be like your control line for it to be a + or it can be a bit lighter x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Yep I've heard the same Hun 

Well done for retracting the BBQ statement!! Moment of weakness! Lol


----------



## Dippyxdx

Well I cheated at lunch time I had a tuna sandwich lol, but had my tea early so all been well food will settle better 

Day 10 after clomid that's really good x

if u have a faint line it's still a neg :-( but if it was showin up a tiny bit, keep tryin over next few days Hun for then pos Hun xx

Baby :dust: to u all xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

my lines were faint on my tests till today adn then I had asmiley face and checked the lines on that one adn it was beautiful strong lines!!
so just wait, after the faint it should build up and a few days later, a positive. at leas t that is what happened for me.


----------



## 9babiesgone

my lines were faint on my tests till today adn then I had asmiley face and checked the lines on that one adn it was beautiful strong lines!!
so just wait, after the faint it should build up and a few days later, a positive. at leas t that is what happened for me.


----------



## imogenwanted

thanks ill see how it goes x


----------



## missin_a_girl

hows everyone today? i havent been on in a few days. just have been spending alot of time at familys house due to birthday partys. i havent been doing bbt or opk's. so bad i know but it felt kinda good not to stress on it. i think i needed a break from that everyday routine.... i am cd10 today. i think it is too early for o to come anyway. will start back on my routine tomorrow... another thing is that i am getting alot of headache now. but i been off the clomid for four days now. i didnt have any headache while on it... last time i did. so i dont know... the best part was af was only 3 days... gotta love it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field x x x

Was a lovely day here too today but i was stuck at work all day :(

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## Dippyxdx

:wave: girls

Hope were all doin ok, im just chillin in my back garden b4 pick little one up from afterschool club, then home for tea and to chill out alot more :;-):

I was talkin someone on here buton my wall and it took here 27 months, im on 26 now till the 2 may, which will take me to the 27 month, im really hopin to get my :bfp: this month, but im hopin we will ALL get are :bfp: too.
i stuck to diet thing too tday :) get weighed next thursday so il let u know how i get on :)


----------



## cheercrazy

Morning girls. This morning i'm a bit confused. I'm on CD 24 of a 28 day cycle which is 8DPO. This morning my BBT temp was 36.2 which dipped just below my coverline. So is AF on her way or could this be an implantation dip? I havent had any spotting or anything but lots of mild cramping for the past few days. Hot flashes and my bbs are a tiny bit tender. HELP!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## missin_a_girl

i think it could be implantion dip because i didnt get a dip until a day of af arrival and 8dpo is too early for af to come. good luck baby dust


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> i think it could be implantion dip because i didnt get a dip until a day of af arrival and 8dpo is too early for af to come. good luck baby dust

Ohh gee i hope so. Fingers Crossed. Will just see what my temp does 2morro. If it was like a tiny little dip that kept going down i would think it was AF on her way but it was like a major drop. Check my chart out.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/349ce2

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## Moorebetter

GL Cheercrazy!!!!

Im waiting to O, man this cycle has got to be the slowest on record for me!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

2dpo and it seems like this 2ww is going to be so so slow!!


----------



## caz & bob

i no how you feel hun it take for ever x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep it is taking forever!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

cheers- you r chart looks promising. how was your temp today? i didnt get a bfp last month but my temp stay high until the day of af it dip and that was exactly 14dpo.... so like i said 8dpo for af seem to be very early. lp stage usually are 10-14days


----------



## cheercrazy

So girls i took my BBT this morning and it is back up to 36.6C so i'm hoping it was implanation dip. I'm not going to get my hopes up though. I had a dream last night that i got a :bfp: so i hope it comes true. lol. I'm 9DPO now so i will test in 3 days


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> cheers- you r chart looks promising. how was your temp today? i didnt get a bfp last month but my temp stay high until the day of af it dip and that was exactly 14dpo.... so like i said 8dpo for af seem to be very early. lp stage usually are 10-14days

Temp was back up to 36.6C this morning which is way above the coverline. So fingers crossed!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

cheercrazy said:


> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> cheers- you r chart looks promising. how was your temp today? i didnt get a bfp last month but my temp stay high until the day of af it dip and that was exactly 14dpo.... so like i said 8dpo for af seem to be very early. lp stage usually are 10-14days
> 
> Temp was back up to 36.6C this morning which is way above the coverline. So fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

I told you it sounded promising.... yay i am excited for you.


----------



## cheercrazy

missin_a_girl said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> cheers- you r chart looks promising. how was your temp today? i didnt get a bfp last month but my temp stay high until the day of af it dip and that was exactly 14dpo.... so like i said 8dpo for af seem to be very early. lp stage usually are 10-14days
> 
> Temp was back up to 36.6C this morning which is way above the coverline. So fingers crossed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I told you it sounded promising.... yay i am excited for you.Click to expand...

Lol well you can be excited for me cuz i dont wanna get excited only to get let down. When i see my :bfp: i will get excited. I'm gunna go mad waiting 3 days to test. Aghhhhh. here is my updated chart

My Ovulation Chart


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/349ce2/ttc.png


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## missin_a_girl

cheercrazy said:


> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> cheers- you r chart looks promising. how was your temp today? i didnt get a bfp last month but my temp stay high until the day of af it dip and that was exactly 14dpo.... so like i said 8dpo for af seem to be very early. lp stage usually are 10-14days
> 
> Temp was back up to 36.6C this morning which is way above the coverline. So fingers crossed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I told you it sounded promising.... yay i am excited for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol well you can be excited for me cuz i dont wanna get excited only to get let down. When i see my :bfp: i will get excited. I'm gunna go mad waiting 3 days to test. Aghhhhh. here is my updated chart
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/349ce2/ttc.png
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.pngClick to expand...

Deal!!! then when its my turn you can do the same for me.... I can't get excited anymore. after so many bfn.... i just automatically think af is coming.... lol...


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww fingers crossed for u cheer 
i've started oing I think, as I've got some cm this mornin, but it's way too early for me to be oing, gona do a test this afternoon x


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> Aww fingers crossed for u cheer
> i've started oing I think, as I've got some cm this mornin, but it's way too early for me to be oing, gona do a test this afternoon x

Thanks dippy. Fx for you too!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm only on day 12, just got to work and I so can't wait to get home and do a test


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> I'm only on day 12, just got to work and I so can't wait to get home and do a test

hehehe we both cant wait to POAS......just that they are 2 different sticks. lol. 2morro i will be 10 DPO so i still should wait another 2 or 3 days at least. Aghhh this TWW is driving me insane!!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png

1st round 100mg Clomid :bfn:
2nd round clomid FX


----------



## Dippyxdx

I'm only day 6 after my clomid tho :-/
I forgot to do a test this aff so gona do it tmoz, i think it mayb too earliy but I am gettin cm. So we will see


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not long now for me to test woopp hope i get my :bfp: chilling in the sun x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am only 3dpo!! so long to go!!


----------



## caz & bob

it will be her hun soon i hate the wait it does my head in x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too!! it really does!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i no we have to wait for ovulation and have to wait to test to see if we have a bfp x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yikes!! so much waiting!!! : /


----------



## caz & bob

haha i no x x x


----------



## Shyshy

:witch: She got me again. Started spotting today due fopr AF tomorrow. I am usually late since I started clomid my body is all outta wack. I will try 1 more round of clomid & then we will be working on having an IUI. 

The best of luck to everyone. My prayers are with you all. :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Shyshy said:


> :witch: She got me again. Started spotting today due fopr AF tomorrow. I am usually late since I started clomid my body is all outta wack. I will try 1 more round of clomid & then we will be working on having an IUI.
> 
> The best of luck to everyone. My prayers are with you all. :dust:

Sorry to hear that shyshy. Hoping next round you have more luck. I'm due in 3 days and i had a big dip in my BBT on 8DPO and then 9DPO it shot straight back up so i'm hoping it was implantation dip. Baby Dust to you!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## Dippyxdx

Arghhhhh these hot flushes are doin my headin :-(
anyone else gettin them?? X


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> Arghhhhh these hot flushes are doin my headin :-(
> anyone else gettin them?? X

I had them really bad first cycle. Had a few 2nd cycle but not as bad

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

4dpo...waiting, waiting. waiting. LOL


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x

I'm CD 27 which is 11 DPO for me. I tested this morning and :bfn: I'm hoping i just tested too early. I had a big drop in my BBT 3 days ago which shot straight back up the next day so hoping that was implantation dip. AF due 2morro so fingers crossed she doesnt show!!!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x

I'm due for AF 2morro. I havent had any signs she's coming yet so i'm crossing my fingers she has gone away for 9 months. Will test in a few days!!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun i normally get af 28 0r 29 so fx for both of us hun i am testing again in the morning with a fer one x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> good luck hun i normally get af 28 0r 29 so fx for both of us hun i am testing again in the morning with a fer one x x x

So.....AF is due 2day but this morning my BBT was still way up over the coverline....so i tested....:bfn: but i'm only 12DPO so i'm hoping i'm just someone who gets later :bfp:
I've been having really bad hot flashes...i dont know if thats a sign or not??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck ladies !

AFM no change no AF no bfp and as I still have no AF I can't start clomid round two! I got my blood results but as ive still not had my follow up Appt I've tried to interpret myself and I Dnt think I ovulated so my pos Opk must have just Been an lh spike!&#57432;

And as my fs is still on hols no results yet for oh second sa so I'm all down in the dumps!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

I'm so confused. Temp dropped this morning so i've been running to the toilet every half hour expectinf the witch to be here....its not 7.30pm and still no witch. I've been having cramping all day on and off but kinda feels more like a pulling on the side of my abdomen. My boobies still feel bigger!! I just went and wiped then and i had light really light brown globby stuff. So i dont know whats going on!!!! Guess i'll see my temp in the morning and if AF still hasnt arrived i will do another HPT


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again fx for us both hun she dosent come x x x


----------



## Chris77

Hi hunni,

I used to get very bad headaches when I was on Clomid. I used to hate those 5 days!! Motrin or Tylenol used to get rid of it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to round 2 woopp x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi girlies 
hope were all doin ok 
had :sex: this mornin and I had to stop as I was in so much pain, my cd16. I've also keep gettin lower twinges :-(


----------



## 9babiesgone

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls af got me so on to round 2 woopp x x x

awwe hope round 2 is better to you!! :dust:


cheercrazy said:


> I'm so confused. Temp dropped this morning so i've been running to the toilet every half hour expectinf the witch to be here....its not 7.30pm and still no witch. I've been having cramping all day on and off but kinda feels more like a pulling on the side of my abdomen. My boobies still feel bigger!! I just went and wiped then and i had light really light brown globby stuff. So i dont know whats going on!!!! Guess i'll see my temp in the morning and if AF still hasnt arrived i will do another HPT

I hope you get your :bfp: soon!! with my daughtyer it took till i was 6 weeks along to have a positive.



Dippyxdx said:


> Hi girlies
> hope were all doin ok
> had :sex: this mornin and I had to stop as I was in so much pain, my cd16. I've also keep gettin lower twinges :-(

awwe sorry to hear that!! hope things get better.
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

hi ladies,
well cd18. I o'd yesterday. I tried something new this month. From cd 9 i bd for two days and then skip a day. i got my bd in on cd 16 and cd17. So hopefully it went well this month. I just found out a old neighbor of mine is 6 month pregnant. she was trying to get pregnant for 3 years... i am happy but very depress for me.


----------



## caz & bob

fx you get your bfp this month hun x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Well girls the witch got me this morning :( ON to cycle 3 of clomid i guess.


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies 
just lettin u know i'm still gettin those awfully silly lower belly twingies and been feelin sick, a friend from school sed I could b oing and I'm best to do my temp as that way I'll know for defo, but she couldn't tell what it should b :-( could u girlies plz help me and tell me what temp is good for oing and all that plz :thank you: xx
:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision sorry the witch got you hun fx next cycle for us dippy if you temp when you o your temp goes lower and up next day x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

My taste buds are playin up :-( can't really drink my cups of tea as they taste more like warm milk, no matter how stringe I make it :-( don't do coffee but might try a weak one t nite, hope ur all enjoyin she sun shine


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

im on reconceve folic acid, im also oing as ive got loads of cm yesterday and tday :)
cd19 out of roughly 35 now


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies I have our appt with fs for 17th may! Not comming Round fast enough! Can't start second clomid as still no AF :(


----------



## missin_a_girl

cd20 ladies.... 3 days pass o! i hate the tww the most but trying not to stress on it much... hope all is well


----------



## missin_a_girl

oh i will getting another 21 day progestrone test tomorrow


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone else at teh end of their 2ww?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm been shopping come back done my mil gardens for them nice and clean just chilling now last pill tonight wooopppp x x x


----------



## jennievictora

waitn for my blood test is driving me mad grrrrrrr x


----------



## caz & bob

there slow arent they x x x


----------



## jennievictora

just seems be takin ages its not this monday monday after i think i will of actully gone insane by then lol x


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies sorry its been ages hope you are all keeping well, im on cd 24 1st clomid got pcos but still have not had smily face but temp dipped last 2 days and went up today, do you think i still have a chance i normally have long cycle 33 but thought clomid would make it short, any advice i will be very greatful x


----------



## caz & bob

fx you have a bfp hun x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

:wave: girlies 
how are we all??
I've been oing this month and it felt soo good to see the two lines 
now it's just the 2ww :-(
:dust: to u all xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies,

Good luck for this cycle, no change for me, still due to see the FS 17th May. Hmmm 

So low about it, i dont think i ov'd on 50 mg and i still have not had af been over 50 days now! 

And im dreading the second SA results i will be distraught if they are worse this time!!

:(


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi kazzab soo sorry that af not shown it's face :-(
I so hope the results are ok for u Hun xx
I finally od this month and was soo happy as I've not od b4 well as far as I'm aware lol x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi I'm on cycle day 25, start my provera in 3 days but I od this month and I don't know weather t start it or not :-(
I'm off t see the nurse tday for weighin so gona ask her abit it :-/
hopefully I'll get some qs answered 
hope your all keepin ya chins up


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

Hi ladies, 
Well my progrestrone came back its 46.6 . That is higher than last month. Last month was 37.9 . So I guess I ovulate this month too. Hopefully I get a bfp. I will test Monday. Hope everyone is doing good. Beautiful day. I am cd 26 BTW


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck girls 

Dipp whst did the nurse say? 

AFM think AF is starting to finally show up! Tmi really sorry bit I have brown cm no pains really which is unusual do u think this is the start? If so should I count cd1 today or wait for full flow? 

Also another dilemma of it is AF cd 13 and 14 which should be my ovulation days, well a day later my oh goes vagas do u think it will be ok or should I not bother with clomid this cycle?


----------



## caz & bob

aw kazza i would see if it come strong that spotting x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Thank u it's got redder but still really light! I've never had this before!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi kazz,
nurse wasn't any help at all, she did advise me tho to phone the reproductive center and speak to someone, so I did yesterday.
I explained all about mysen and what tablets am on, when am on them, and told her that for the first time in 26 that t know of I really od on this cycle, she asked my o days and told her them,(27-1), she then sed what's the problem?? I sed I'm suppossed t start my provera Sunday, but don't know when t do a test?! She told me not to go on it at all, coz if I am pregs it could harm the baby, and to wait to the 14 to do a test, and t ring hospital either way, she then added that even tho the test my show neg and I don't have af I still might b, but if I get my bfp then I've gotta have a scan incase I'm carryin more than one lol, so I'm now on a very long 2ww :-(
cd 27 due on cd 33


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha strange kazza x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww caz I hope u get them Hun x
how long u been tryin? 
U on any tablets? 
I can't wait till the 14 now


----------



## caz & bob

been trying since 2003 when i had a ectopic 6 weeks i was but i have had 6 loses my resent one was may hun i am on clomid x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww caz am soo sorry hun, 
I'm on clomid too, 100mg, I finally od this month, first time in 26 that I know of x
what cd u on?? 
I'm on 28, gotta do a test a week t day, so the hospital sed, and it's goin t b the longest week ever :-(


----------



## caz & bob

i am on cd 13 hun i ovulate hun on my own its just that i have 1 tube fx this is are cycle hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Dipp - glad you have had a chat with the reproductive team hope u feel better for it 

AFM still se to be spotting so I have decided not to take clomid as I'm not sure it's a propper cycle I will ask my dr on the 17th !


----------



## missin_a_girl

af got me again and this time two days early. its seems as though clomid has only given me a regular cycle thats it. i think i am just going to take a break this month.... im upset.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy mothers day to all the mums afm still full of a cold temps was high going to do a opk in a min see how dark it is fx its dark so i can get some :sex: today x x x


----------



## caz & bob

missin_a_girl said:


> af got me again and this time two days early. its seems as though clomid has only given me a regular cycle thats it. i think i am just going to take a break this month.... im upset.

sorry she got you hun fx next cycle have you used soft cups and preseed hun x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww missin so sorry hunni, fx for next month :hugs:
caz I hope u get ur lines u hope for tday x
only 6 days left and I can test


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you dippy hun x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

caz-
yes i used soft cups and preseed. every single time we bd too. doctor gave me another script for clomid but i am not going to take it. i am going to take this month off.


----------



## cheercrazy

imogenwanted said:


> hi ladies sorry its been ages hope you are all keeping well, im on cd 24 1st clomid got pcos but still have not had smily face but temp dipped last 2 days and went up today, do you think i still have a chance i normally have long cycle 33 but thought clomid would make it short, any advice i will be very greatful x

I have never got a positive OPK.


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. I'm now on CD 13. Last month i o'd on CD 16 so DH and i have been :sex:. I still havent had a pos opk but i never got one last month either and i know i ovulated cuz my temps went up and stayed up til AF. I've been a bit crampy today so thats another sign that O is imminent. 
FX i get my :bfp: this month. I dont know how many more :bfn: i can take!!!
SOOOOOOOOOOO many of my friends are having babies or announcing their pregnancies....and yeah i'm happy for them but i just wish it would happen for me. I'm trying not to stress about it so much this month as mum keeps telling me....."stop stressing about it and it will happen."
So.........almost on my tww.!1
Hope you are all well.


ohh and congrats to my TTC buddy RNMommy on her :bfp:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301288400z5z28z14.png
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf1b49.aspx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi girlies 
well only 5 days left t do a test and hopefully get my :bfp: but not hold my hopes as I'm sick of gettin the :bfn: but I'm just as happy as I od as I Neva have b4 and knowin the tablets worked are good enough for me


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha x x x


----------



## Love...Life

Hi there, how are you all?? We are a highly successful lesbian couple (I am a nurse and my partner is a doctor) and we have been dreaming of starting a family for the past 2 years. 

After a long search my partner and I have found our perfect donor (Caucasian, 100% healthy, excellent facial bone structure and physique, blue eyes, intelligent, extraverted, works in film and television) who will be providing us with a parernity obligations-free sperm donation for IUI.

I will be taking 100 mg clomid CD3 - CD7 as advised by our obstetrician as I am prone to anovulatory cycles (but not PCOS) and took my first dose today! I am hoping for a safe and healthy pregnancy , but I do have my fingers and toes crossed for twins as they run in my family. I will post progress reports on side effects such as headaches or ovulation pains. 

It would be such a wonderful experience to bring a child into the world and we definitely feel prepared for this next life stage. The only thing lacking from our life is our own family. 

We wish you all the best of luck! We would love some to hear success stories and any tips. 

Take care. xx
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

here s my opk girls sorry for the blurring my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0171.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

welcome love life good luck with the iui and clomid x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi love life  sending fairy :dust: for u Hun and I'd love t know how u get on :)

caz glad things are lookin up and my fx for u Hun xx

i'm soo bord gotta wait till sat to hopefully get my :bfp: but not holdin my chances, I think I'm stressin my sen out coz I've started with a sort throat :-( but also I've got lower stomch pains which could only mean one thing :-(


----------



## caz & bob

fx dippy hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi love life! 

Congrats on finding a suitable doner! 

Good lick this cycle how will u monitor ovulation are you having blood tests or scans?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

OMG girls I am in SO much pain today. I'm on CD 15 and i'm getting the WORST ovulation pain EVER!!! I so hope i get my :bfp: this month cuz i dont think i could go thru this pain again. Its unbearable. I can hardly stand. I just wanna cry!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i was in a lot of pain to hun both sides x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> i was in a lot of pain to hun both sides x x x

Yeah mine was on both sides but now its more in the left side....which is my good ovary. At least i guess its a positive sign that i am actually ovulating. lol
I just hope i get pregnant this month. Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us all hun hope its are month for the nice :bfp: :dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies just lettin u know that af showed her face this mornin :-(
but on the up i did ov 
:dust: to everyone this month  and my fx all the way xx


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> fx for us all hun hope its are month for the nice :bfp: :dust::dust::dust: x x x

Yep fingers crossed. all we can do is wait and pray :)


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> Hi ladies just lettin u know that af showed her face this mornin :-(
> but on the up i did ov
> :dust: to everyone this month  and my fx all the way xx

Sorry to hear the witch showed up :( I'm just at the start of my tww. So cross ur fingers for me. And i'll cross mine for you for this month :)


----------



## caz & bob

dippy sorry :af: got you hun fx next cycle hun x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Well I've been thinkin t night whilst doin my big pile of ironin, and after this lot of clomid I'm comin off it, all the heart ache it causin me and my family it's not good, it's soo goin t kill me but it's for the best x
but I wish u all the very very very best in gettin ur :bfp: 
I wount b comin on much any more x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting to go the gym not doing much think i will just do 40 minutes on the bike and do light weights why i have ovulated x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Hey girls. I'm on CD 16 which is the day i ovulated last cycle. As you know the last 2 days i have been having TERRIBLE ovulation pain. Its a bit better today...pretty much gone so i think i ovulated today. So i am expecting a temp rise 2morro morning. 
One symptom i didnt have last cycle is the my boobs are SO sore. Almost as sore as they were during my last pregnancy. My nipples are so sore i can barely touch them. So i dunno if thats a good sign or not. I've been really gassy too....like really bloated and gassy!!! Anyway i will let you all know if i get my temp rise 2morro. Then its a long tww for me. Come on little eggy......get fertilised and stick tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

cheer mine are the same all threw this cycle mine have been really sore and still x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

well fingers crossed we both get our :bfp:
I'm tired of trying!!!


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi girlies 
just thought I'd pop in, i started my final lot of clomid a day late but hey ho, I soo much more relaxed now knowin this, and my friends sed the same too, I just hope am aloud this break so I can have my last 3 lots of clomid, anyway my fingers are crossed for u all and really hope u get ur :bfp: and sendin all this :dust: :dust: to u all


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x

Hey i just realised we are on the same cycle :) i'm 3dpo too. Yay!!!
Today i've been getting really bad cramps in my left side....feels like ovulation pain but i already ovulated....and i had the cramps on ovulation day as well. 
I've had surgery on my tubes so i'm hoping i dont have a blockage and having an ectopic :(
My boobies have been really sore too. And probably tmi but today at the supermarket i could feel cm running out. ewwww. lol

How are u going at the moment?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303880400z5z30z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like shit today again thought i got rid of my cold well back today with Reuven sore throat body achy hope it a good sign for my bfp not been right this month at all x x x


----------



## caz & bob

cheercrazy said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x
> 
> Hey i just realised we are on the same cycle :) i'm 3dpo too. Yay!!!
> Today i've been getting really bad cramps in my left side....feels like ovulation pain but i already ovulated....and i had the cramps on ovulation day as well.
> I've had surgery on my tubes so i'm hoping i dont have a blockage and having an ectopic :(
> My boobies have been really sore too. And probably tmi but today at the supermarket i could feel cm running out. ewwww. lol
> 
> How are u going at the moment?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303880400z5z30z14.pngClick to expand...

hi hun my boobs are the same since i took my clomid this month my boobs are really sore cant touch them x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> cheercrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x
> 
> Hey i just realised we are on the same cycle :) i'm 3dpo too. Yay!!!
> Today i've been getting really bad cramps in my left side....feels like ovulation pain but i already ovulated....and i had the cramps on ovulation day as well.
> I've had surgery on my tubes so i'm hoping i dont have a blockage and having an ectopic :(
> My boobies have been really sore too. And probably tmi but today at the supermarket i could feel cm running out. ewwww. lol
> 
> How are u going at the moment?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303880400z5z30z14.pngClick to expand...
> 
> hi hun my boobs are the same since i took my clomid this month my boobs are really sore cant touch them x x xClick to expand...

This is my 3rd cycle of clomid and i havent had sore boobs before...not even in my first cycle. Hope its a good sign. lol


----------



## caz & bob

i havent all the was threw only when af is jew so hope its a good sign x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies

Good luck keep us posted on how things are! 

AFM - been really strict with my diet and gym! But got my FS appt tomorrow for second SA results and my results from 1st lot of clomid but havnt had a bleed since march 11th! so need to find out whats going on there!! Really nervous. 

Anyone know what the next steps are if OH sperms still low and im not ovulating?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage kazza goodluck at the fs hun x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Aww kazz good luck Hun, I've only taken one clomid tablet as I forget t take others as I'm more into losin weight, and feel stronger for it 
they might put u on provera t kick start u again too, I didn't ov on my first lot but did on my second lot, good luck again Hun x

caz hope u get better soon  

I got weighed tday on boots scales and it sed I've gained 2lb but I've been workin out more at the gym so am hopin it's just muscle I've agained this week and lose again next or week after, as I feel better and look abit better in my clothes as they don't seem to pop out as much lol if that makes sence lol x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, well i got my OH results which i have attached below. Not great but getting slightly better. My first clomid round was unsucessfull :( so they have put me on 100 mg and i need to get some more provera to start round 2 off. Also its unlikely but not impossible for me to get pregnant naturally due to OH sperm and my pcos so i will be going on the ICSI waiting list. :( 

Well my first lot of results were

Liquefaction - complete
Viscosity - Normal
Volume 2.1 mil 
Concentration - 5.0 x 10^6 / ml - what is this? 
Total Number 10.5 10^6 
Progressive - 1%
Non progressive 10% 
Non Motile 89% 
Normal Forms 0% 

Second lot we picked up today 

Liquefaction- Incomplete
Viscosity - Abnormal
Volume - 5 million per ml 
Total number 9 million 
Progressive 4% 
Non progressive 4% 
Non motile 92% 
Normal forms 2% 

So i think this is a better than last time but if anyone can put this into plan english i would be greatful. 

And me.. well clomid didnt work so they have uped the dose and put me on the ICSI waiting list!!


----------



## caz & bob

is he on wellmans hun they help with the sperms x x


----------



## kazzab25

yep since first sample he has been on wellman and additional vit c and zinc


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling ho well doing the right thing then hun x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

hi ladies,
just wanted to stop by and say hi and see how you ladies are doing? I hope there is a bfp with you ladies this morning good luck and was thinking of you all.

Afm... like i have mentioned before i am taking a break this month.... trying relax and and not thinking of nothing. the last two months were too stressful on me. i need this.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill x x x


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

whats CD2 -6 mean? o.o


----------



## caz & bob

cycle day 2 to cycle day 6 you count first af is cd1 x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies :wave:
well I only eneded up takin one or two days of clomid this month, but hey u know I don't care, and since I've stopped worrying about tryin to fall on and concentrate on losin weight I've finally lost 2 1/2 pounds in two weeks, now I can work on losin another 2 1/2 in 2 weeks again for my next check up 

hope ur all ok and u ALL get ur bfp xxx


----------



## caz & bob

dippy well done hun for the weight loss x x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy Friday wooppp it comes round quick this weekend well going the gym again still really sore bbs and still weeing alot still have ibs so just going to take it easy with the gym x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

OK girls.....dont get ur hopes up......i'm 9DPO today and i did a HPT this morning with a FRER and there is the FAINTEST.....and i mean faintest line. I showed my hubby and he seems to think there is nothing there. I shwoed his friend and he saw it but said "its so light it's probably negative".......BUT........a line is a line isn't it??? Is this FINALLY my :bfp:????

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1303794000z7z29z14.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

I took another test this morning at 10dpo. Still very faint too. But then i decided to take the clearblue digital and it came up "Positive" 1-2 weeks. So there denying now that i'm pregnant. The psychic was right!!! She said i'd be pregnant within 3 months!!! 

cycle 1 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
cycle 2 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfn:
Cycle 3 clomid 100mg 2-6 :bfp:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1303880400z0z1305954000z0.png


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week wooopppp congrtas cheer x x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awwww wow cheer I'm soooo eased for u all hunni xxx

I'm doin ok, feel alot after stopping tryin, and concertrainin on losein weight, which I've found very hard past few months, but last tues I got on boots scales and sed I weighed 13st 12lb 88kg, nurse scales sed I weighed 85kg 13st5lb, but I should really use nurse as that's were I've been goin, so anyway I thought stuff it I'll see if I've lost owt even tho I'm not due t go back t see the nurse till next, and t my surprise it sed 13st 10lb  I was/am happy so I've lost 2lb in a week  just hope I can keep it up and lose either another 2lb or stay as I am 
I've set my Xmas goal for my weight 12 1/2 stone, 12st 7lb, so got about 15 to go for then :-/ will let u all know how I get on.

Who left now to get the :bfp:? 
Sendin baby :dust: xxxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awwww wow cheer I'm soooo eased for u all hunni xxx

I'm doin ok, feel alot after stopping tryin, and concertrainin on losein weight, which I've found very hard past few months, but last tues I got on boots scales and sed I weighed 13st 12lb 88kg, nurse scales sed I weighed 85kg 13st5lb, but I should really use nurse as that's were I've been goin, so anyway I thought stuff it I'll see if I've lost owt even tho I'm not due t go back t see the nurse till next, and t my surprise it sed 13st 10lb  I was/am happy so I've lost 2lb in a week  just hope I can keep it up and lose either another 2lb or stay as I am 
I've set my Xmas goal for my weight 12 1/2 stone, 12st 7lb, so got about 15 to go for then :-/ will let u all know how I get on.

Who left now to get the :bfp:? 
Sendin baby :dust: xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: painful :af: this time going the gym cant wait do a good run again get the stress out my body aw dippy thats brill hun keep it up x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer that's fantastic news Hun Congrats what mg of clomid were you on? 

AFM I finished provera and think I'm feeling some AF pains so hopefully she will show up then to start 100mg clomid!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm last tabs tonight woopp got a bit of o pain in my right side just had Sunday lunch it was lovely followed bay jamaican ginger cake yum yum x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

kazzab25 said:


> Cheer that's fantastic news Hun Congrats what mg of clomid were you on?
> 
> AFM I finished provera and think I'm feeling some AF pains so hopefully she will show up then to start 100mg clomid!

I was on 100mg clomid cd 2-6


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi everyone. So as u all know i finally got my :bfp: Well i went and saw my obgyn on thursday and he did a vaginal ultrasound. I am still VERY early but he thinks i am pregnant with TWINS!!! He is away this week but i go back to see him on the 9th of June and he will do another scan. I should be 6 weeks then so i might even get to see 2 little heartbeats


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls finished my clomid for this month woopp waiting on my opks and conceive plus they should come next week ready for o woppppp cheerycrazy twins aw congrats hun we have to sets of twins on my oh side 2 girls and 2 identical boys x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer that's great keep us posted won't you! Have you told anyone or will you wait ? 

Caz what cd are you? I'm cd2 starting 100 mg clomid days 2-6 tonight

Do u ladies take one tablet at say morning and one at night or both together at night?


----------



## jennievictora

waiting for AF to come should be here by wednesday latest hopin be on clomid by friday at latest x


----------



## caz & bob

kazzab25 said:


> Cheer that's great keep us posted won't you! Have you told anyone or will you wait ?
> 
> Caz what cd are you? I'm cd2 starting 100 mg clomid days 2-6 tonight
> 
> Do u ladies take one tablet at say morning and one at night or both together at night?

cd7 hun take my tabs together hun at night x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Cheer twins wow!!
Do they think that's due to clomid??

I hope were all doin ok 
I finished ovin yesterday, and this month is the month I only took 1 or 2 days of tablets but I've relaxed more 
this month too we had :sex: for two days off a day then :sex: for two days again lol, and my god am ready for my 3-4 day break lol x
I'm due on the 12 (day after my bday) 
I'm not holding out for a :bfp: but it's ok as ill have all the fun to do again next month hehehe x


----------



## jennievictora

yippeeeee sorry for tmi started spottin last nite should be on clomid tmz or thurs cant wait x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp fx jenn x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

kazzab25 said:


> Cheer that's great keep us posted won't you! Have you told anyone or will you wait ?
> 
> Caz what cd are you? I'm cd2 starting 100 mg clomid days 2-6 tonight
> 
> Do u ladies take one tablet at say morning and one at night or both together at night?

I've told a few people. I couldn't wait. ehehehehe

https://preg.fertilityfriend.com/ug/entry/7603092.html


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> Cheer twins wow!!
> Do they think that's due to clomid??
> 
> I hope were all doin ok
> I finished ovin yesterday, and this month is the month I only took 1 or 2 days of tablets but I've relaxed more
> this month too we had :sex: for two days off a day then :sex: for two days again lol, and my god am ready for my 3-4 day break lol x
> I'm due on the 12 (day after my bday)
> I'm not holding out for a :bfp: but it's ok as ill have all the fun to do again next month hehehe x

Doctor said it is most probably due to the Clomid cuz neither me or DH have twins in our family :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field and now chilling x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Caz what was that a body has been dragged out of a canal? Where? That's terrible!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi girls well i had my other ultrasound today....its not Twins!!! :( Only a singleton. I'm OVER the moon to even have one healthy gestational sac and yolk. :) My dates are spot on too...i'm 5w 1d


----------



## jennievictora

aww glad everything ok with baby do you mind me asking how long it took you to get your bfp. right getting ready take my clomid now hope dont make me sick hate the taste of it yack :/


----------



## cheercrazy

jennievictora said:


> aww glad everything ok with baby do you mind me asking how long it took you to get your bfp. right getting ready take my clomid now hope dont make me sick hate the taste of it yack :/

Well i have been trying for 5 years but it since taking clomid i got my :bfp: on my 3rd month on clomid. :) Third times a charm :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today kazza it was down the road from me its a old man thats been missing since april it was in the paper and on the radio in the car x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Aww congratulations huni Iv head few people have got bfp on 3 month x


----------



## kazzab25

awww congrats cheer!!

caz - thats terrible how sad!!!

last night of clomid then back on the opks!!


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck kazza x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Well girls i think the morning sickness is starting to kick in today. My husband breathed on my face in bed this morning and i nearly threw up. lol. 

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/02/01/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp aw cheery it awful in it x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya I'm good thanks got three pos opks let's hope there right this time! 

Had a little walk into the village today with the in laws was very nice then off to the farmers Market! All very new to me as I'm a city girl!! 

How is everyone going??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

cheercrazy said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> fx for us all hun hope its are month for the nice :bfp: :dust::dust::dust: x x x
> 
> Yep fingers crossed. all we can do is wait and pray :)Click to expand...

I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## kazzab25

Cd15 today and AF like cramps what could this mean? Only about 1 dpo but could o ing today as had another pis Opk


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Im tking clomid 2mro cd2 - cd6 ..... FX x


----------



## kazzab25

good luck laura keep us posted, what mg are you?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi 50mg....
FX :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym done light exercise weather her is still crap x x x


----------



## laura_2010

well done! Iv been for a jog... :thumbup: Weather got lil better here... carnt wait for the sun!! :coolio:


----------



## Dippyxdx

Hi ladies :wave:
Sorry not been on busy very very busy :-£
Well last month I got my first peak in ovin as was well over the moon but didnt get a :bfp: so I carried on but and sed I'm not tryin goin to concentrate on losein weight, and I did well, but ive gains it on due t not goin t the gym, but hey go I'll start it all again lol, anyway I ovd last month again but was due on yesterday and still not on, I foned hospital but they sed I've t wait till Friday t do a test and let them know either way, only thing that's gettin my mind workin over time is that I've not had any stomach craps or creamy stuff just b4 I do come on, but yet my boobs are lookin quite full! Ive got bigish boobs anyway(36ff) and my food intake gone down abut where I normally eat more this time of the month, ohhhh god I'm not ready now as i just wanna chill, god that sounds bad don't it, I love one but im not ready if it makes sense?!? 
Hi to all the new ladies :wave: sendin :dust: for u xxxxx


----------



## Dippyxdx

Wow where have u alll gone????


----------



## SummerLily

hi dippy!! 

hey im new to this thread ! your symptoms sound relally promising !! im currently on tablet 3 of myfirst clomid cycle andalready having dizzy spells, headaches and hot flushes! am wandering if it will get worse before it gets better! 

hope the wait til friday dosnt last too long!! and that you get your BFP this time around! x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Im still lingering around hun! 

Glad your ok, I totally no how you feel i sometimes feel like that! 

Summerlilly - what time of the day are you taking your tablet, I take mine at night after food and dont get any side affects. 

AFM im currently cd 18 ovulated cd14 or 15 so now im 4 dpo fx for a bfp!!


----------



## cheercrazy

Dippyxdx said:


> Wow where have u alll gone????

I'm here dippy. Doing well. I'm 7 weeks today. I see my obgyn 2day and get to have an ultrasound so hopefully i get to see a little heartbeat going strong.
Your symptoms do sound promising. Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## cheercrazy

Had the biggest scare today. Went for an ultrasound and all we could see was an empty sac...was starting to freak out and he was saying "are you sure of your dates?? We might have to do a blood test". I was nearly crying........THEN all of a sudden....there was little bean hiding around a corner. lol. Saw the little heartbeat beating away. Ahhhh so relieved!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh my god!!!!!! I can only imagine how you'd have felt!!!! Glad everythings ok!! 

Cheer - how many dpo did u start getting symptoms and what were they Hun?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm washer man didnt come i phoned them and they said sorry he is only coming now Friday so had to do loads bye hand i have been the gym took the dogs round the field now just chill before we go and pick my oh mum up from the hairdressers we are all going a wedding Saturday down Yorkshire Halifax my oh sisters x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

kazzab25 said:


> Oh my god!!!!!! I can only imagine how you'd have felt!!!! Glad everythings ok!!
> 
> Cheer - how many dpo did u start getting symptoms and what were they Hun?

I had little twinges from about 3 dpo onwards. My breasts started getting sore at about 16dpo. Nothing else really. No implantation spotting until 6 weeks preg i had some residual brown spotting. And i've been nauseous from about 5 1/2 weeks


----------



## kazzab25

So maybe I'm not out yet!!! Had a few mild twinges but nothing else I know I shouldn't but did preggy test today but only 6 dpo and of course it was neg but I couldn't help it!!!!


----------



## cheercrazy

kazzab25 said:


> So maybe I'm not out yet!!! Had a few mild twinges but nothing else I know I shouldn't but did preggy test today but only 6 dpo and of course it was neg but I couldn't help it!!!!

I got my :bfp: at 9dpo :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school cheer what hpt did you use hun kazza way to early yet hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

I no !! I can't stop thinking about it this cycle :(

Well done with gym Hun


----------



## Dippyxdx

Awww I'm sooo glad they found ur bean Hun, the thoughts I was thinking just readin the first part, my heart was goin out t u both, then u sed they found it 

Very sad news giries ::-(: did a test yesterday and got a :bfn: soooo heart broken, and worst thing is that I've still NOT come on!!!!
I phoned hospital Thursday explained eeeeeveryrhing again! To the nurse and even tho I ovd but still neg result I'm not aloud t take provera, not until we go see the gynea, and that's not till 7 July :-(

Fairy :dust: to everyone else tho xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school cheer what hpt did you use hun kazza way to early yet hun x x x

I used a First Response Early Response


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was love the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now cheer thanx hun x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

well girls i'm freaking out again 2day. I have some more brown spotting. Had very mild cramps on and off but nothing to write home about. I see my doctor again on thursday so hopefully he will do an ultrasound and tell me all is well. I'm almost 8 weeks so i'm hoping its just some breakthrough bleeding cuz my period would be due if i wasnt preg. fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx cheer its just bby snuggling in x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> aw fx cheer its just bby snuggling in x x x

i'm almost 8 weeks so it should be snuggled in by now. I had a vaginal ultrasound last thursday so it could have disrupted my cervix and caused a bit of bleeding. I havent had any pink or red blood so thats gotta be a good sign


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af aw thats good cheer x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. Had another ultrasound 2day. I'm 8 weeks 2day. Bubby has doubled in size since last week and has a good heartbeat. Last year i lost a baby at 8 weeks so i'm very relieved after todays visit. Brown spotting has stopped. Doc said it would have been from vaginal ultrasound. Will update more after next weeks visit :)
Hope you are all well


----------



## SummerLily

ah thats great news cheer!!!! :happydance:: really glad little one is doing so well!! x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good cheer x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

Really glad things are good goin good hun xx

I've still not come on, still not pregs, and yes I ovd, but no not bled and no not prges, work that one out lol, I can't get into see the consulton till 7 July and I'm not aloud t do anything about it :-(


----------



## kazzab25

Cheer that's great news Hun xxx 

Dippy what a nightmare!! Keep us posted about what the fs says xxx


----------



## cheercrazy

Thanks girls. Dippy i hope things sort themselves out for you soon. :)


----------



## laura_2010

Would you say id ovulate as I normal wud get a pos opk wen on clomid? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy friday woopppp x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Laura you should still get a pos Opk


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello lovely ladies :wave:

Can I join your thread? I've got pcos and am about to start 50mg clomid cd2-6 this cycle. Finished my progesterone last night so just hoping it does it's job and I get af in the next couple of days. If any of u have taken prog. to induce a period do u mind sharing how long it took your period to show? It's really messed with my complexion, but a small price to pay I guess, hopefully anyway.

And would u start taking clomid as soon as you start spotting, or wait for 'proper' af? I've no idea what I'm going to get 

I'm very excited, though also a little worried about possible side affects as I've a full-on week at work. Also nervous over whether it'll work or not....have to prepare myself in case it doesn't, but so hoping it will. 

Caz&Bob that's a pretty grueling schedule there! Hope you've stocked up on lucozade for energy :haha: We don't have a 'game plan' yet. I'd thought about the sperm-meets-egg plan but just don't know. Seems a bit regimented! 

:dust: to all of you! x x


----------



## caz & bob

i have done that but i have just read somethink on babycentra her it is x x x x Can having too much sex affect our chances of conception?
print 

Sherman Silber 
fertility specialist
No. While many couples believe they have to save the man's ejaculate until the exact moment of ovulation, that's not true. In fact some couples become so obsessed with timing sex during ovulation that they actually hurt their chances of getting pregnant. Stressing over ovulation can wreak havoc on your cycle &#8212; not to mention your marriage!

It's a myth to think you should have less sex in order to conceive. All the evidence shows that the more you have sex, the better your chances of getting pregnant. In fact, having sex often ensures that the sperm in a man's ejaculate is as healthy as it can be. Storing it up can decrease its motility, so don't be tempted to put off intercourse until you ovulate, and don't abstain for more than seven days in a row. While it's true that the density of sperm in each ejaculate diminishes with frequent orgasms, all that really matters is that there is some sperm in the woman's fallopian tubes during the time of ovulation.

This is not to say that you should have or need to have sex every day when attempting pregnancy. I would recommend two or three times a week.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hmmm interesting. Well in that case we might aim for every day, but then not stress if we miss a day here and there. I do love to have things organised so am fighting the urge to plan all our :sex: for the whole cycle out in my head....not sure my OH could stand the pressure poor guy! x x x


----------



## caz & bob

haha my oh loves it ever day were just going to have fun and not stress about it x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

Maybe I should get myself a younger model!! Mine loved it every day when we first started TTC but after a couple months was worn out!

Good on u tho love...as long as it's fun for everyone it's all good. Big pile of baby dust for you....:dust:


----------



## cheercrazy

Justwantababy said:


> Hmmm interesting. Well in that case we might aim for every day, but then not stress if we miss a day here and there. I do love to have things organised so am fighting the urge to plan all our :sex: for the whole cycle out in my head....not sure my OH could stand the pressure poor guy! x x x

All i can say is dont make :sex: a chore. I did for so long and the one month i relaxed and made it passionate and had :sex: for pleaseure i got my :bfp: and now 8 1/2 weeks with #2 after 5 years ttc


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Cheer. And massive congrats on your little bean! Must be kind of unreal after so long TTC.

I definitely don't want it to become a chore, which is why we stopped :sex: every day in the end, cos it was going that way for us. Plus my last cycle was 117 days so that's a lot of :sex: !

For us, this is our first round of clomid so I've no idea what it will hold. I know the when it comes to sex this month baby making will be in my mind....I just can't help it :blush:.....but we always do have a good time! And as long as we fit plenty in I'm not going to stress if we miss a day here and there. xxx


----------



## cheercrazy

Justwantababy said:


> Thanks Cheer. And massive congrats on your little bean! Must be kind of unreal after so long TTC.
> 
> I definitely don't want it to become a chore, which is why we stopped :sex: every day in the end, cos it was going that way for us. Plus my last cycle was 117 days so that's a lot of :sex: !
> 
> For us, this is our first round of clomid so I've no idea what it will hold. I know the when it comes to sex this month baby making will be in my mind....I just can't help it :blush:.....but we always do have a good time! And as long as we fit plenty in I'm not going to stress if we miss a day here and there. xxx

Well there is hope for you....3rd time was a charm for me. I got pregnant on my 3rd round of clomid :) i was on 100mg days 2-6. I had PCOS and endometriosis but i menstruated on my own and had regular cycles. I just wasnt ovulating every cycle and not tracking dates.


----------



## Justwantababy

Well there is hope for you....3rd time was a charm for me. I got pregnant on my 3rd round of clomid :) i was on 100mg days 2-6. I had PCOS and endometriosis but i menstruated on my own and had regular cycles. I just wasnt ovulating every cycle and not tracking dates.[/QUOTE]

I hope so!! Did u start on 50mg, or straight to 100mg? I've been prescribed 50mg, but there's enough tabs in the box for me to take 100mg. Was tempted for a while-just to give my ovaries an extra shove!-but have decided against it and will stick to 50mg I think.

Thanks for giving me hope!! xxx


----------



## cheercrazy

Justwantababy said:


> Well there is hope for you....3rd time was a charm for me. I got pregnant on my 3rd round of clomid :) i was on 100mg days 2-6. I had PCOS and endometriosis but i menstruated on my own and had regular cycles. I just wasnt ovulating every cycle and not tracking dates.

I hope so!! Did u start on 50mg, or straight to 100mg? I've been prescribed 50mg, but there's enough tabs in the box for me to take 100mg. Was tempted for a while-just to give my ovaries an extra shove!-but have decided against it and will stick to 50mg I think.

Thanks for giving me hope!! xxx[/QUOTE]

I started straight on 100mg. I heard most woman had no luck on 50mg


----------



## Justwantababy

Is that what your doctor advised or did u just do it? If u were me would u start on 100mg then? xx


----------



## cheercrazy

Justwantababy said:


> Is that what your doctor advised or did u just do it? If u were me would u start on 100mg then? xx

dr prescribed 100mg straight away. i dont think it would hurt


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing a Sunday roast chicken afters id ice cream yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

Hi all. Had another visit with doctor today. Got to see bubby move for the first time. It was so cool. And looked like a nice strong heartbeat. It was facing downwards though so not sure if thats normal...like it was laying on its tummy. Lol. Doctor said its head looks maybe a little bigger than normal at this stage but its probably just the angle of the ultrasound cuz i have a retroverted uterus. He is not worried so neither am I. 

How is everyone else doing??

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/02/01/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle aw glad you seen bby move hun awww x x x


----------



## Dippyxdx

:wave: Girlies 
Thought I'd pop in and say hi, 
Well im still not pregs, and still not a a cycle, I'm now on day 52. Yep u read right day 52!! 
I'm soo upset as I got my cycles down t 34 and 31 days, but for some reason after ovin I didn't come on but yet I'm not pregs, got docs on 7july, just hope I can go on provera to start me of again


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp aw good luck hun with the docs x x


----------



## cheercrazy

11 weeks today. YAY!! seeing doc again 2morro for 2nd last injection and we are going to listen to bubs heartbeat for the first time...and do an ultrasound too!! Yay


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo wooppp 11 weeks :yipee:x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

omg was sooooo good at the doctors today. Bubby was moving about giving us the thumbs up. txhen it started sucking its thumb. SO cute. one more injection to go!!!

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My%20pregnancy/02/01/2012.pngMake a pregnancy ticker

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt8233f.aspx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i bet you were made up wasn't you awww x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

How is everyone going? afm i'm now 17 weeks 2 days pregnant. I have my big morphology and anatomy ultrasound in 10 days so i'm crossing my fingers and toes that bubby is in a good position so we can find out if its a girl or a boy.

Good luck to those still ttc and also those who have got their :bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill x x x


----------



## cheercrazy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill x x x

Hi love. Hows everything going for you??

AFM i had my 18 week scan today and guess what????

ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







I20110901140215187.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------

